# San Francisco Vs Kansas City



## Remodeling Maidiac

Pick your poison!

I am going with Kansas City of course. By AT LEAST 7


----------



## Harry Dresden

Grampa Murked U said:


> Pick your poison!
> 
> I am going with Kansas City of course. By AT LEAST 7


packers choking?...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Harry Dresden said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick your poison!
> 
> I am going with Kansas City of course. By AT LEAST 7
> 
> 
> 
> packers choking?...
Click to expand...

BADLY


----------



## SmokeALib

Harry Dresden said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick your poison!
> 
> I am going with Kansas City of course. By AT LEAST 7
> 
> 
> 
> packers choking?...
Click to expand...

The yellow weasel ain't got it today.


----------



## Papageorgio

SF looks like the team to beat. They are solid everywhere.


----------



## rightwinger

SmokeALib said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick your poison!
> 
> I am going with Kansas City of course. By AT LEAST 7
> 
> 
> 
> packers choking?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The yellow weasel ain't got it today.
Click to expand...

The SF pass rush is all over him


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

FYI several of us have running avatar bets on the game. Feel free to jump in and have some fun. Whoever wins, you sport their logo for a couple weeks!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Papageorgio said:


> SF looks like the team to beat. They are solid everywhere.


Indeed. Looking sharp


----------



## CWayne

Little early to make this call just yet.  But I'll take SF by 3.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Avatar bet images for those interested


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

CWayne said:


> Little early to make this call just yet.  But I'll take SF by 3.


I'm not doing points. Just straight victory/loss


----------



## CWayne

Grampa Murked U said:


> View attachment 301365
> View attachment 301366
> 
> Avatar bet images for those interested


Agreed.


----------



## CWayne

Grampa Murked U said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little early to make this call just yet.  But I'll take SF by 3.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not doing points. Just straight victory/loss
Click to expand...

Yes.  I just think it will be that close.  But agree, no points.  Its a win or a loss, regardless.


----------



## CWayne

So, here is the deal.

Anyone reading this thread, if you want in on the bet, change your Avatar to the team you prefer.  We'll assume you are in the bet from doing that.

If you lose, you chose the opposing team's logo.

If you win, you can keep the logo, or switch back to your old one.


----------



## the other mike

Grampa Murked U said:


> Pick your poison!
> 
> I am going with Kansas City of course. By AT LEAST 7


Honestly, I just hope it's a really good high-scoring close game
to the end. It's so tough to call this one but I'm gonna have to give the edge to the
best running game over the best passing game .

*San Francisco* *44* Kansas City 41


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Angelo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick your poison!
> 
> I am going with Kansas City of course. By AT LEAST 7
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I just hope it's a really good high-scoring close game
> to the end. It's so tough to call this one but I'm gonna have to give the edge to the
> best running game over the best passing game .
> 
> *San Francisco* *44* Kansas City 41
Click to expand...

You in the bet?

Get some skin!


----------



## the other mike

Harry Dresden said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick your poison!
> 
> I am going with Kansas City of course. By AT LEAST 7
> 
> 
> 
> packers choking?...
Click to expand...

A TD and a field goal beats the spread . 34 - 20 now 8 min left.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Should be a fantastic game regardless of who wins


----------



## CWayne

Angelo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick your poison!
> 
> I am going with Kansas City of course. By AT LEAST 7
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I just hope it's a really good high-scoring close game
> to the end. It's so tough to call this one but I'm gonna have to give the edge to the
> best running game over the best passing game .
> 
> *San Francisco* *44* Kansas City 41
Click to expand...

I'll take SF, 31-28


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

GO CHIEFS!


----------



## CWayne

So, G-Force threw 8 passes in an impressive defeat of Green Bay.

That is going to be the ultimate challenge for KC.  They have to get in the lead early and by a large margin.

KC didn't take Henry out of the game, Tennessee did when they fell behind.  So, KC needs to force SF to pass; to play catch up.

Otherwise, SF is going to run all over them.

As Flip Wilson said, "I never run on an empty stomach unless its someone I don't like!"  Or, something like that.

I can't wait for Feb 2.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

CWayne said:


> So, G-Force threw 8 passes in an impressive defeat of Green Bay.
> 
> That is going to be the ultimate challenge for KC.  They have to get in the lead early and by a large margin.
> 
> KC didn't take Henry out of the game, Tennessee did when they fell behind.  So, KC needs to force SF to pass; to play catch up.
> 
> Otherwise, SF is going to run all over them.
> 
> As Flip Wilson said, "I never run on an empty stomach unless its someone I don't like!"  Or, something like that.
> 
> I can't wait for Feb 2.


Tennessee was a running juggernaut.

We got this


----------



## CWayne

Grampa Murked U said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, G-Force threw 8 passes in an impressive defeat of Green Bay.
> 
> That is going to be the ultimate challenge for KC.  They have to get in the lead early and by a large margin.
> 
> KC didn't take Henry out of the game, Tennessee did when they fell behind.  So, KC needs to force SF to pass; to play catch up.
> 
> Otherwise, SF is going to run all over them.
> 
> As Flip Wilson said, "I never run on an empty stomach unless its someone I don't like!"  Or, something like that.
> 
> I can't wait for Feb 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Tennessee was a running juggernaut.
> 
> We got this
Click to expand...

We'll see.  For the Niners, the ONLY way to beat KC is to keep their offense off the field.  So, stay close or in the lead and run the clock.


----------



## CWayne

Grampa Murked U Now is a good time to go hit those tunes so have a good night.  Looking forward to Feb 2.


----------



## Montrovant

I'm taking the 49ers to win, obviously.  An interesting matchup: two high-scoring teams (SF was 2nd in the league in scoring, KC was 5th), but only one that you'd usually think of as a strong defense.  However, KC just held the Titans to under 300 total yards, and only 85 rushing.  The 49ers, who were more vulnerable to the pass than the run during the season, ended up giving Rodgers over 300 yards and 2 TDs, but they also got 2 picks and a fumble from him, and held the GB run game to just 62 yards.

Mahomes is clearly the better QB.  KC has better wideouts, although Sanders and Samuel are good.  2 of the best TEs in football, but I'd have to go with Kittle as better all-around.  SF has the best fullback in the league.  I'm not sure how the offensive lines compare; I'd assume the 49ers are better run blockers, but KC may be better at pass protection.  SF has the better D in most areas based on the regular season, but KCs defense has stepped up other than early on against the Texans.

If it weren't against SF I might be rooting for KC to get the win.  As it is I'd be perfectly happy with another dominant win for the Niners, but barring that, a good game.


----------



## bluzman61

Grampa Murked U said:


> Pick your poison!
> 
> I am going with Kansas City of course. By AT LEAST 7


Hey, Gramps, I thought you posted on another thread that real men and only housewives pick a point spread?  What's going on here, is senility entering your life?   But, all kidding aside, I'll take the 49ers by 10.  The Chiefs DO have the better QB, but I think the 49ers have the better team overall.


----------



## Montrovant

If we're going to pick spreads or scores...I'll go with 49ers 34 - Chiefs 30.


----------



## bluzman61

Montrovant said:


> If we're going to pick spreads or scores...I'll go with 49ers 34 - Chiefs 30.


NOT a bad pick.  I'll still take the 49ers by 10, 34-24 or 37-27.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

bluzman61 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick your poison!
> 
> I am going with Kansas City of course. By AT LEAST 7
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Gramps, I thought you posted on another thread that real men and only housewives pick a point spread?  What's going on here, is senility entering your life?   But, all kidding aside, I'll take the 49ers by 10.  The Chiefs DO have the better QB, but I think the 49ers have the better team overall.
Click to expand...

I NEVER play the points. I simply offered my thoughts on the outcome.

Any given team can win any given game. Gambling from a handicapped perspective is beyond stupid.

The bet I made for this game is based on pure win loss. None of that handicapped nonsense


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

CWayne said:


> They have to get in the lead early and by a large margin.



Nonsense. A 3 point lead is more than enough. You can run the ball every single play and eat up 10 minutes per quarter but if we have a THREE POINT LEAD you've accomplished nothing but prolonging the inevitable. 

And lol at the Chiefs needing an early lead to win


----------



## bluzman61

Grampa Murked U said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick your poison!
> 
> I am going with Kansas City of course. By AT LEAST 7
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Gramps, I thought you posted on another thread that real men and only housewives pick a point spread?  What's going on here, is senility entering your life?   But, all kidding aside, I'll take the 49ers by 10.  The Chiefs DO have the better QB, but I think the 49ers have the better team overall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I NEVER play the points. I simply offered my thoughts on the outcome.
> 
> Any given team can win any given game. Gambling from a handicapped perspective is beyond stupid.
> 
> The bet I made for this game is based on pure win loss. None of that handicapped nonsense
Click to expand...

But you DID post KC by at least 7, and that HAS to mean points.  Just thought I'd remind you of that.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

bluzman61 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick your poison!
> 
> I am going with Kansas City of course. By AT LEAST 7
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Gramps, I thought you posted on another thread that real men and only housewives pick a point spread?  What's going on here, is senility entering your life?   But, all kidding aside, I'll take the 49ers by 10.  The Chiefs DO have the better QB, but I think the 49ers have the better team overall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I NEVER play the points. I simply offered my thoughts on the outcome.
> 
> Any given team can win any given game. Gambling from a handicapped perspective is beyond stupid.
> 
> The bet I made for this game is based on pure win loss. None of that handicapped nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you DID post KC by at least 7, and that HAS to mean points.  Just thought I'd remind you of that.
Click to expand...

Not the same thing bro. You all talk about point spreads and give or take points from nothing before a game starts for the purpose of gambling. 
I simply guess at the final score. I am not gambling based on that prediction


----------



## SmokeALib

SmokeALib said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick your poison!
> 
> I am going with Kansas City of course. By AT LEAST 7
> 
> 
> 
> packers choking?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The yellow weasel ain't got it today.
Click to expand...

I have to assume that when Rodgers was yelling out "yellow weasel, yellow weasel" during his cadence vs Seattle, he was trashing Trump. The announcers picked up on it, but seemingly didn't know what he was referring to. So fuck you Rodgers. You're going home early.


----------



## Theowl32

Grampa Murked U said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick your poison!
> 
> I am going with Kansas City of course. By AT LEAST 7
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Gramps, I thought you posted on another thread that real men and only housewives pick a point spread?  What's going on here, is senility entering your life?   But, all kidding aside, I'll take the 49ers by 10.  The Chiefs DO have the better QB, but I think the 49ers have the better team overall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I NEVER play the points. I simply offered my thoughts on the outcome.
> 
> Any given team can win any given game. Gambling from a handicapped perspective is beyond stupid.
> 
> The bet I made for this game is based on pure win loss. None of that handicapped nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you DID post KC by at least 7, and that HAS to mean points.  Just thought I'd remind you of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the same thing bro. You all talk about point spreads and give or take points from nothing before a game starts for the purpose of gambling.
> I simply guess at the final score. I am not gambling based on that prediction
Click to expand...

I am gonna confess I am a life long Broncos fan. I grew up in the hood in Fort Lauderdale. One of my close friends and next door neighbor was a Broncos nephew. He played on the orange crush his name is Rubin Carter and he was from Fort Lauderdale. Went to The U in the 70s. He was a NT on those orange crush defenses for at least a decade. 

Anyway, My friend and I from like 5 to 10 would go over his uncle's house for his birthday and a few times a few of those Broncos were there. I remember Lyle Alzado when he played for them was there. I remember Tom Jackson being there and they threw us into the pool. 

Been a fan since. Followed them ever since. Having said that, really too bad imo that Elway opted for Vance freaking Joseph rather than Kyle Shanahan in 2017 to hire. Seemed like a natural fit to me. Elway also allowed Wade Philips to walk out the door. Stupid. 

Anyway, good luck. I am rooting for Shanahan and Emmanuel Sanders and Lynch etc. I won't be all that sad though if the Chiefs win. I actually like Mahomes. I am getting ready for the media to bring up kaepernick a lot in the next two weeks considering it is the 49ers. 

Hoping not and I think this is the right super bowl.


----------



## 22lcidw

This is 50 years since the last Super Bowl for the Chiefs and their fans. Andy Reid deserves a championship. The Kansas City Chiefs deserve a championship. The city of Kansas City deserves a championship and the fans deserve a championship. It is their turn.


----------



## Crixus

Joe Montana was my hero. When he left the 49'ers, I became a chiefs fan until that day they played buffalo and a big fat dude ended Montanas career. I think I'll rent a movie on Super Bowl Sunday.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Crixus said:


> Joe Montana was my hero. When he left the 49'ers, I became a chiefs fan until that day they played buffalo and a big fat dude ended Montanas career. I think I'll rent a movie on Super Bowl Sunday.


?


----------



## rightwinger

SmokeALib said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick your poison!
> 
> I am going with Kansas City of course. By AT LEAST 7
> 
> 
> 
> packers choking?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The yellow weasel ain't got it today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to assume that when Rodgers was yelling out "yellow weasel, yellow weasel" during his cadence vs Seattle, he was trashing Trump. The announcers picked up on it, but seemingly didn't know what he was referring to. So fuck you Rodgers. You're going home early.
Click to expand...

That would be “Orange Weasel”


----------



## bluzman61

I've revised my prediction for the game.  I'll take the 49ers by 7 over the Chiefs, 34-27.  It SHOULD be a good one.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

bluzman61 said:


> I've revised my prediction for the game.  I'll take the 49ers by 7 over the Chiefs, 34-27.  It SHOULD be a good one.


I think the Chiefs are favored but only slightly. And what the fuck is the point of giving a team a .5 edge? An impossible point to reach. Is it just to prevent ties in gambling?


----------



## Likkmee

both are in Missery


----------



## the other mike

I didn't want to start a whole thread about this, but does anyone else think
the Pro Bowl should be about 2 weeks after the Super Bowl instead of the week before like it is tomorrow ?
(In Orlando again this year.) 

Even though their ratings are probably better before the big game while the football fan adrenaline is still alive, if they waited until after the quality of the game might improve if the best players from KC and SF spent more time in the game. 
.


----------



## bluzman61

Angelo said:


> I didn't want to start a whole thread about this, but does anyone else think
> the Pro Bowl should be about 2 weeks after the Super Bowl instead of the week before like it is tomorrow ?
> (In Orlando again this year.)
> 
> Even though their ratings are probably better before the big game while the football fan adrenaline is still alive, if they waited until after the quality of the game might improve if the best players from KC and SF spent more time in the game.
> .


I think there should be NO Pro Bowl.  It's just a waste of time.


----------



## the other mike

bluzman61 said:


> I think there should be NO Pro Bowl.  It's just a waste of time.


Yeah I agree.
At least in MLB's all star game they have the Home Run derby.
It's actually_ less_ boring than the real games ( except the Series)


----------



## Montrovant

Angelo said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there should be NO Pro Bowl.  It's just a waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I agree.
> At least in MLB's all star game they have the Home Run derby.
> It's actually_ less_ boring than the real games ( except the Series)
Click to expand...


The NFL apparently had a skills competition on Wednesday.  

NFL Events | NFL.com | NFL.com


----------



## rightwinger

Looking forward to the game

I can see either team winning it, but I will root for KC


----------



## the other mike

rightwinger said:


> Looking forward to the game
> 
> I can see either team winning it, but I will root for KC


Same here. If I were betting money I would probably lean toward SF,
my my heart's with KC. 

A ton of pressure for a 24 year old kid.

*Patrick Mahomes will be fifth youngest QB to start a Super Bowl; here's how the four youngest QBs fared*


----------



## Montrovant

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the game
> 
> I can see either team winning it, but I will root for KC
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. If I were betting money I would probably lean toward SF,
> my my heart's with KC.
> 
> A ton of pressure for a 24 year old kid.
> 
> *Patrick Mahomes will be fifth youngest QB to start a Super Bowl; here's how the four youngest QBs fared*
Click to expand...


Both of you can f*** right off.  

Really, if they weren't playing the 49ers it's very possible I'd also root for KC.  Although I do think the organization seemed a bit hypocritical in the way they dropped Kareem Hunt so quickly, but kept Tyreek Hill.


----------



## rightwinger

Montrovant said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the game
> 
> I can see either team winning it, but I will root for KC
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. If I were betting money I would probably lean toward SF,
> my my heart's with KC.
> 
> A ton of pressure for a 24 year old kid.
> 
> *Patrick Mahomes will be fifth youngest QB to start a Super Bowl; here's how the four youngest QBs fared*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both of you can f*** right off.
> 
> Really, if they weren't playing the 49ers it's very possible I'd also root for KC.  Although I do think the organization seemed a bit hypocritical in the way they dropped Kareem Hunt so quickly, but kept Tyreek Hill.
Click to expand...

They are the Chiefs not the Saints


----------



## Montrovant

rightwinger said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the game
> 
> I can see either team winning it, but I will root for KC
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. If I were betting money I would probably lean toward SF,
> my my heart's with KC.
> 
> A ton of pressure for a 24 year old kid.
> 
> *Patrick Mahomes will be fifth youngest QB to start a Super Bowl; here's how the four youngest QBs fared*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both of you can f*** right off.
> 
> Really, if they weren't playing the 49ers it's very possible I'd also root for KC.  Although I do think the organization seemed a bit hypocritical in the way they dropped Kareem Hunt so quickly, but kept Tyreek Hill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are the Chiefs not the Saints
Click to expand...


That was an awesome response.


----------



## Rocko

KC has to pull it off this year, because next year Mahomes is getting at least 40 million a year and that offense is going to look vastly different.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

bluzman61 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want to start a whole thread about this, but does anyone else think
> the Pro Bowl should be about 2 weeks after the Super Bowl instead of the week before like it is tomorrow ?
> (In Orlando again this year.)
> 
> Even though their ratings are probably better before the big game while the football fan adrenaline is still alive, if they waited until after the quality of the game might improve if the best players from KC and SF spent more time in the game.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I think there should be NO Pro Bowl.  It's just a waste of time.
Click to expand...


This. The Pro Bowl is just an extra game and another chance to get injured in a sport that's already brutal enough on the body. Just have AFC and NFC players voted on to represent their conference in something like the "All Pro Bowl" of that particular year. But make it an honorary selection, maybe even give some sort of extra financial reward from the league. But don't play a game.


----------



## basquebromance

WATCH: Kansas City Chiefs Defensive End Frank Clark Wears Pro-Trump Swag To Super Bowl Press Conference


----------



## basquebromance

"I do have a feeling as to whose gonna win, but i'm not gonna say it...i better not! " - Trump


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Here in KC the atmosphere is off the charts. City is bathed in red.

I AM READY!


----------



## basquebromance

I’m rooting for the Kansas City Chiefs because they have a politically incorrect name..


----------



## candycorn

Grampa Murked U said:


> Pick your poison!
> 
> I am going with Kansas City of course. By AT LEAST 7



I too hope KC wins only because I will be so happy for Andy Reid if they do.  Talk about someone who has paid their dues


----------



## Montrovant

candycorn said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick your poison!
> 
> I am going with Kansas City of course. By AT LEAST 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too hope KC wins only because I will be so happy for Andy Reid if they do.  Talk about someone who has paid their dues
Click to expand...


This is a Super Bowl where I don't think I will be TOO disappointed if the 49ers lose.  I hated it when they couldn't quite complete the comeback against Baltimore.  That loss stung, after they came so close.  But in this game, KC is pretty easy to root for in a lot of ways.  Add in the fact that the 49ers only won 4 games last year and it means if they lose the SB, I think I'll still be mostly OK.  Disappointed, of course, but only some.


----------



## gtopa1

basquebromance said:


> I’m rooting for the Kansas City Chiefs because they have a politically incorrect name..


Is their team sorta a smart version of the Washington Redskins??

Greg


----------



## Papageorgio

SF over KC 31-28.

I believe the front four of SF will put enough pressure on Mahones that will allow the defensive backs to cover the wide receivers. The better QB is Mahomes, the better team is SF. The SF defense is better than KC defense. Defense usually wins in Super Bowls.


----------



## AquaAthena

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the game
> 
> I can see either team winning it, but I will root for KC
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. If I were betting money I would probably lean toward SF,
> my my heart's with KC.
> 
> A ton of pressure for a 24 year old kid.
> 
> *Patrick Mahomes will be fifth youngest QB to start a Super Bowl; here's how the four youngest QBs fared*
Click to expand...

GOOOOOO  CHIEFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmokeALib

Montrovant said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the game
> 
> I can see either team winning it, but I will root for KC
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. If I were betting money I would probably lean toward SF,
> my my heart's with KC.
> 
> A ton of pressure for a 24 year old kid.
> 
> *Patrick Mahomes will be fifth youngest QB to start a Super Bowl; here's how the four youngest QBs fared*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both of you can f*** right off.
> 
> Really, if they weren't playing the 49ers it's very possible I'd also root for KC.  Although I do think the organization seemed a bit hypocritical in the way they dropped Kareem Hunt so quickly, but kept Tyreek Hill.
Click to expand...

Hunt was let go because he lied to owner Clark Hunt and HC Reid. Hill was up front with ownership over the shit he did.
See the difference?


----------



## SmokeALib

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the game
> 
> I can see either team winning it, but I will root for KC
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. If I were betting money I would probably lean toward SF,
> my my heart's with KC.
> 
> A ton of pressure for a 24 year old kid.
> 
> *Patrick Mahomes will be fifth youngest QB to start a Super Bowl; here's how the four youngest QBs fared*
Click to expand...

Mahomes is a different kind of cat. He just goes out there and slings it - street football. He doesn't even know what he's gonna do with the ball once he leaves the pocket. He will present numerous problems for any defense - including good ones such as SF. Should be a fun game.


----------



## sealybobo

Harry Dresden said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick your poison!
> 
> I am going with Kansas City of course. By AT LEAST 7
> 
> 
> 
> packers choking?...
Click to expand...

Everyone is saying they think kc is going to win but what they mean is they hope or want. They don’t think or know. If you knew then you would not only bet $5000 you would also not worry in the beginning of the game.

No one knows what’s going to happen here.

I’m rooting for KC but I think San Francisco is going to win. But I’m not betting on it. It’s just a feeling. KC will fall behind and think they’ll comeback but San Francisco won’t let them come back


----------



## Montrovant

SmokeALib said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the game
> 
> I can see either team winning it, but I will root for KC
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. If I were betting money I would probably lean toward SF,
> my my heart's with KC.
> 
> A ton of pressure for a 24 year old kid.
> 
> *Patrick Mahomes will be fifth youngest QB to start a Super Bowl; here's how the four youngest QBs fared*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both of you can f*** right off.
> 
> Really, if they weren't playing the 49ers it's very possible I'd also root for KC.  Although I do think the organization seemed a bit hypocritical in the way they dropped Kareem Hunt so quickly, but kept Tyreek Hill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunt was let go because he lied to owner Clark Hunt and HC Reid. Hill was up front with ownership over the shit he did.
> See the difference?
Click to expand...


Was he?  From what I read, Hill wasn't charged simply because investigators couldn't determine if he or the child's mother had caused the damage.  The DA thought there was a crime, but simply could not tell who was to blame.

I get that  the situations were different, but the Chiefs seemed to pull the trigger on cutting Hunt pretty quickly, whereas they waited with Hill.


----------



## SmokeALib

Montrovant said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the game
> 
> I can see either team winning it, but I will root for KC
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. If I were betting money I would probably lean toward SF,
> my my heart's with KC.
> 
> A ton of pressure for a 24 year old kid.
> 
> *Patrick Mahomes will be fifth youngest QB to start a Super Bowl; here's how the four youngest QBs fared*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both of you can f*** right off.
> 
> Really, if they weren't playing the 49ers it's very possible I'd also root for KC.  Although I do think the organization seemed a bit hypocritical in the way they dropped Kareem Hunt so quickly, but kept Tyreek Hill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunt was let go because he lied to owner Clark Hunt and HC Reid. Hill was up front with ownership over the shit he did.
> See the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was he?  From what I read, Hill wasn't charged simply because investigators couldn't determine if he or the child's mother had caused the damage.  The DA thought there was a crime, but simply could not tell who was to blame.
> 
> I get that  the situations were different, but the Chiefs seemed to pull the trigger on cutting Hunt pretty quickly, whereas they waited with Hill.
Click to expand...

You don't lie to the man that writes your paycheck. That's why Hunt was immediately let go after the video proved he in fact lied.


----------



## rightwinger

sealybobo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick your poison!
> 
> I am going with Kansas City of course. By AT LEAST 7
> 
> 
> 
> packers choking?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is saying they think kc is going to win but what they mean is they hope or want. They don’t think or know. If you knew then you would not only bet $5000 you would also not worry in the beginning of the game.
> 
> No one knows what’s going to happen here.
> 
> I’m rooting for KC but I think San Francisco is going to win. But I’m not betting on it. It’s just a feeling. KC will fall behind and think they’ll comeback but San Francisco won’t let them come back
Click to expand...

KC has been giving up big leads and comes storming back.
Not sure SF defense will allow it


----------



## initforme

San Fran by 10....KC has no defense.  Defense wins championships.


----------



## SmokeALib

Joe Buck is doing this game.
Joe Buck sucks ass.
Joe Buck hates KC.
How this man has a job is beyond me.
Joe Buck is the worst, most worthless sports announcer to ever sit in front of a microphone.
Screw you Joe Buck. Worthless piece of shit.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

It's the *BIG* day!


----------



## tyroneweaver

17=14 SF
This game is way to hyped.


----------



## tyroneweaver

SmokeALib said:


> Joe Buck is doing this game.
> Joe Buck sucks ass.
> Joe Buck hates KC.
> How this man has a job is beyond me.
> Joe Buck is the worst, most worthless sports announcer to ever sit in front of a microphone.
> Screw you Joe Buck. Worthless piece of shit.



and the Packer hater Troy Achman.


----------



## SmokeALib

tyroneweaver said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Buck is doing this game.
> Joe Buck sucks ass.
> Joe Buck hates KC.
> How this man has a job is beyond me.
> Joe Buck is the worst, most worthless sports announcer to ever sit in front of a microphone.
> Screw you Joe Buck. Worthless piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Packer hater Troy Achman.
Click to expand...

Can't stand him either. Worthless. I don't understand how either of these two clowns have jobs.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Twitter


----------



## ChrisL

I don't have a preference.  I just hope it's a good game!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

My neighbor just brought over a surprise gift! Awesome piece of steel artwork!


----------



## Desperado

Got to go with KC, there is no way Im going to cheer for Pelosi's Team...  
BTW did anyone watch Steve Harvey's racist rant in his opening monologue for the NFL Honors Show


----------



## AquaAthena

sealybobo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick your poison!
> 
> I am going with Kansas City of course. By AT LEAST 7
> 
> 
> 
> packers choking?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is saying they think kc is going to win but what they mean is they hope or want. They don’t think or know. If you knew then you would not only bet $5000 you would also not worry in the beginning of the game.
> 
> No one knows what’s going to happen here.
> 
> I’m rooting for KC but I think San Francisco is going to win. But I’m not betting on it. It’s just a feeling. KC will fall behind and think they’ll come back but San Francisco won’t let them come back
Click to expand...

Speaking solely for myself, I want *the best team* to win and I hope that team is the KC Chiefs!  I am rooting for them with all my heart.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

funny how shady brady  was your hero you worshipped last year here how you ignored  his criminal actions that he is now all of a sudden on your shit list fake chiefs fan.

the REAL chiefs fans here in kansas i know who hate that guy as any real chiefs fan would,they have a lot to look forward to in the future.

 Mahomes is the new Brady the NFL wants  to be in the superbowl for many years to come and this is WHY the chiefs will win the superbowl.


the NFL is as much a dog and pony show as presidential elections are,same thing,rigged way in advance with the outcome pre determined.

I havent watched a superbowl  "LIVE while it was happening" I want to make clear on,  since the pats/seahawks game.

No fun in watching something when you know what the outcome is going to be in advance.


this poster that posted this in the comments section in this video,hit the nail on the nail on the head.

"Yup, for people that won’t accept it’s rigged. Also believe that Santa Claus is real.

could not have said it better myself,

Im a chiefs fan born and raised in KC. I been knowing the NFL is scripted. They been doing this for a long ass time.


Too bad THAT Chiefs fan above i copied and pasted from CAN accept facts about the NFL and superbowls unlike you.


----------



## Jitss617

Anyone selling squares??


----------



## Rambunctious

Well even though it would be fun to watch the San Francisco team navigate human shit in their victory parade I'm picking the Chiefs to win....


----------



## Montrovant




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I wish Madden was still able to call the game.


----------



## Penelope

I'm going to be for the SF 49ers, as Garoppolo has 2 super bowl rings but never played.  He was the back up for Brady.  

Plus he is so good looking, and that's a plus. 

My husband is for KC Chiefs.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Penelope said:


> I'm going to be for the SF 49ers, as Garoppolo has 2 super bowl rings but never played.  He was the back up for Brady.
> 
> Plus he is so good looking, and that's a plus.
> 
> My husband is for KC Chiefs.


That's a recipe for a great "side wager" lol


----------



## Manonthestreet

San Fran. They have just as many weapons as the Chiefs on offense and a much better defense.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Penelope said:


> I'm going to be for the SF 49ers, as Garoppolo has 2 super bowl rings but never played.  He was the back up for Brady.
> 
> Plus he is so good looking, and that's a plus.
> 
> My husband is for KC Chiefs.



Your husband is going to be a happy camper tonight.

watch the video i  posted previously on the last page  and you will will understand WHY i know this.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Montrovant said:


>


----------



## Penelope

LA RAM FAN said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to be for the SF 49ers, as Garoppolo has 2 super bowl rings but never played.  He was the back up for Brady.
> 
> Plus he is so good looking, and that's a plus.
> 
> My husband is for KC Chiefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your husband is going to be a happy camper tonight.
> 
> watch the video i  posted previously on the last page  and you will will understand WHY i know this.
Click to expand...


So you think its rigged, I believe in Lady Luck.  Perhaps Garoppolo learned the tricks of the trade from Brady.


----------



## Montrovant

Grampa Murked U said:


> I wish Madden was still able to call the game.



OMG no.  Madden was ridiculous.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

30 minutes! 

Trying to stay sober lol


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Bbq smokin, beer chuggin drunk


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Fireworks going crazy all around us


----------



## Rocko

LeSean McCoy a healthy scratch a bit of a surprise considering his history with Andy Reid. I still feel the chiefs will win by at least 2 TDs, despite the slow start


----------



## james bond

Hope Ward is okay.  Can't lose him like that.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

TOUCHDOWN!


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick your poison!
> 
> I am going with Kansas City of course. By AT LEAST 7
> 
> 
> 
> packers choking?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is saying they think kc is going to win but what they mean is they hope or want. They don’t think or know. If you knew then you would not only bet $5000 you would also not worry in the beginning of the game.
> 
> No one knows what’s going to happen here.
> 
> I’m rooting for KC but I think San Francisco is going to win. But I’m not betting on it. It’s just a feeling. KC will fall behind and think they’ll comeback but San Francisco won’t let them come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KC has been giving up big leads and comes storming back.
> Not sure SF defense will allow it
Click to expand...

Good game so far. Let’s see how San Fran responds.


----------



## sealybobo

Grampa Murked U said:


> View attachment 304159


Not true. But truth be told I like both teams. I have no dog in the fight


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

sealybobo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 304159
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. But truth be told I like both teams. I have no dog in the fight
Click to expand...

Www.Buyasenseofhumor.com


----------



## sealybobo

SmokeALib said:


> Joe Buck is doing this game.
> Joe Buck sucks ass.
> Joe Buck hates KC.
> How this man has a job is beyond me.
> Joe Buck is the worst, most worthless sports announcer to ever sit in front of a microphone.
> Screw you Joe Buck. Worthless piece of shit.


I like his voice. He’s good. He goes on Howard stern.


----------



## james bond

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick your poison!
> 
> I am going with Kansas City of course. By AT LEAST 7
> 
> 
> 
> packers choking?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is saying they think kc is going to win but what they mean is they hope or want. They don’t think or know. If you knew then you would not only bet $5000 you would also not worry in the beginning of the game.
> 
> No one knows what’s going to happen here.
> 
> I’m rooting for KC but I think San Francisco is going to win. But I’m not betting on it. It’s just a feeling. KC will fall behind and think they’ll comeback but San Francisco won’t let them come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KC has been giving up big leads and comes storming back.
> Not sure SF defense will allow it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good game so far. Let’s see how San Fran responds.
Click to expand...


They gotta stop KC's run game, so until the 9ers do they have to keep scoring.  Touchdowns preferred.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

San Francisco has a huge lead over KC in the # of homeless.


----------



## Rocko

Jimmy G threw that interception with his eyes closed


----------



## Rocko

If KC gets a TD here Jimmy G is going to have start throwing passes. No bueno for San Fran


----------



## basquebromance

the first SB was held in 1967 when Bernie was 97 years old!


----------



## Rocko

That Genesis SUV looks good


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Rocko said:


> That Genesis SUV looks good



You like that huge grille ?


----------



## Jitss617

I feel like I’m
Watching roots


----------



## Rocko

DigitalDrifter said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Genesis SUV looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You like that huge grille ?
Click to expand...


I do. I take it you’re not a fan?


----------



## Rocko

This game is going by quick because of very few penalties


----------



## james bond

DigitalDrifter said:


> San Francisco has a huge lead over KC in the # of homeless.



Send in the homeless to eat Andy Reid.  Should feed thousands.


----------



## Rocko

I didn’t think that was much of a shove by Kittle


----------



## Montrovant

The #2 and #5 scoring teams during the regular season...10-10 at halftime.


----------



## Rocko

KC running he ball too much. That’s not their game


----------



## Rocko

99% of these halftime shows suck. I can’t imagine this one being good. Jlo sucks


----------



## Rocko

Lip singing...weak


----------



## Theowl32

Shanahan has been utterly spooked by the Garopolo int. That is what happened against GB a few weeks ago and he basically didn't pass again. Garopolo had 8 pass attempts in the game. 

Anyway, good game so far. Thought the Chiefs were about to start pulling away. One impressive drive by the 49ers to tie it up.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Can't even understand the language during the  American football halftime show


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Rocko said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Genesis SUV looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You like that huge grille ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do. I take it you’re not a fan?
Click to expand...


Not really. Lexus seems to have started a trend.


----------



## HappyJoy

DigitalDrifter said:


> Can't even understand the language during the  American football halftime show



It's called Spanish and English. Feel left out? They're probably not singing about you.


----------



## Desperado

Typical Miami, even though Football is America's sport the halftime show is in Spanish.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Rocko said:


> 99% of these halftime shows suck. I can’t imagine this one being good. Jlo sucks


Jlo is ok but that monkey dancing garbage in the fist act was terrible


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Lopez looks amazing


----------



## HappyJoy

That is a 50 year old and a 43 year old woman up there. I'm impressed.


----------



## mdk

J-Lo is still quite comely.


----------



## Rocko

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 99% of these halftime shows suck. I can’t imagine this one being good. Jlo sucks
> 
> 
> 
> Jlo is ok but that monkey dancing garbage in the fist act was terrible
Click to expand...


I just not a fan of her music


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Why is there a Cuban flag on the stage???

Wtf


----------



## Desperado

WTF is with the Puerto Rican Flag cape.  The bitch does not know what country she is in.  Enough is enough


----------



## sealybobo

james bond said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick your poison!
> 
> I am going with Kansas City of course. By AT LEAST 7
> 
> 
> 
> packers choking?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is saying they think kc is going to win but what they mean is they hope or want. They don’t think or know. If you knew then you would not only bet $5000 you would also not worry in the beginning of the game.
> 
> No one knows what’s going to happen here.
> 
> I’m rooting for KC but I think San Francisco is going to win. But I’m not betting on it. It’s just a feeling. KC will fall behind and think they’ll comeback but San Francisco won’t let them come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KC has been giving up big leads and comes storming back.
> Not sure SF defense will allow it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good game so far. Let’s see how San Fran responds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They gotta stop KC's run game, so until the 9ers do they have to keep scoring.  Touchdowns preferred.
Click to expand...

Shakira and jlo were good.


----------



## Rocko

HappyJoy said:


> That is a 50 year old and a 43 year old woman up there. I'm impressed.



I mean I guess it’s impressive considering the shape they’re in and the dancing ability they have. I still think their songs are below average to average


----------



## sealybobo

Grampa Murked U said:


> Why is there a Cuban flag on the stage???
> 
> Wtf


That was to tell you the Latin infusion is here deal with it.


----------



## sealybobo

Rocko said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a 50 year old and a 43 year old woman up there. I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I guess it’s impressive considering the shape they’re in and the dancing ability they have. I still think their songs are below average to average
Click to expand...

They are. Looks have gotten jlo a long way but so has talent. But mostly she’s beautiful. She’s not a great actor, singer but close enough when you look like that. And she’s a little good at everything. You go jlo. I’m a fan


----------



## HappyJoy

Apparently it's time for moronic protests against the NFL again. I guess because of the female sign, Puerto Rican flag and singing in Spanish, all of which is as American as apple pie.


----------



## HappyJoy

Rocko said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a 50 year old and a 43 year old woman up there. I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I guess it’s impressive considering the shape they’re in and the dancing ability they have. I still think their songs are below average to average
Click to expand...


But nobody cares what you think, it's not your kind of music.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Rocko said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a 50 year old and a 43 year old woman up there. I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I guess it’s impressive considering the shape they’re in and the dancing ability they have. I still think their songs are below average to average
Click to expand...


The music is infectious dancing music. Good beat, easy to dance to. The dancing that just occurred felt like some shit from an African documentary from 80 years ago.

GARBAGE


There is PLENTY of modern dance moves that don't invoke monkeys humping


----------



## sealybobo

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 99% of these halftime shows suck. I can’t imagine this one being good. Jlo sucks
> 
> 
> 
> Jlo is ok but that monkey dancing garbage in the fist act was terrible
Click to expand...

You want them to ballroom dance?


----------



## sealybobo

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a 50 year old and a 43 year old woman up there. I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I guess it’s impressive considering the shape they’re in and the dancing ability they have. I still think their songs are below average to average
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The music is infectious dancing music. Good beat, easy to dance to. The dancing that just occurred felt like some shit from an African documentary from 80 years ago.
> 
> GARBAGE
> 
> 
> There is PLENTY of modern dance moves that don't invoke monkeys humping
Click to expand...

Square dancing?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

HappyJoy said:


> Puerto Rican flag and singing in Spanish, all of which is as American as apple pie.


None of that is American as apple pie...

Idiot


----------



## Rocko

sealybobo said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a 50 year old and a 43 year old woman up there. I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I guess it’s impressive considering the shape they’re in and the dancing ability they have. I still think their songs are below average to average
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are. Looks have gotten jlo a long way but so has talent. But mostly she’s beautiful. She’s not a great actor, singer but close enough when you look like that. And she’s a little good at everything. You go jlo. I’m a fan
Click to expand...


tbh I don’t even think she’s that beautiful. Now I’m not kicking her out of bed, but personal I think there’s a lot of celebs that are much more attractive


----------



## HappyJoy

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a 50 year old and a 43 year old woman up there. I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I guess it’s impressive considering the shape they’re in and the dancing ability they have. I still think their songs are below average to average
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The music is infectious dancing music. Good beat, easy to dance to. The dancing that just occurred felt like some shit from an African documentary from 80 years ago.
> 
> GARBAGE
> 
> 
> There is PLENTY of modern dance moves that don't invoke monkeys humping
Click to expand...


You have a very odd view of monkeys. Seek help.


----------



## james bond

Mahomes is gonna open it up in the second half.  KC will go deep.  Niners gotta be ready.  Get that running game revvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvviiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnggggggggg!!!!!!!!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

HappyJoy said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a 50 year old and a 43 year old woman up there. I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I guess it’s impressive considering the shape they’re in and the dancing ability they have. I still think their songs are below average to average
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But nobody cares what you think, it's not your kind of music.
Click to expand...

The music was fine. The dancing was repulsive and the flag was inappropriate


----------



## Desperado

The dancing reminded me of the native tribes dancing in the tarzan movies from the 60's


----------



## Rocko

HappyJoy said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a 50 year old and a 43 year old woman up there. I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I guess it’s impressive considering the shape they’re in and the dancing ability they have. I still think their songs are below average to average
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But nobody cares what you think, it's not your kind of music.
Click to expand...


tiggered over me not liking their music


----------



## HappyJoy

Rocko said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a 50 year old and a 43 year old woman up there. I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I guess it’s impressive considering the shape they’re in and the dancing ability they have. I still think their songs are below average to average
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are. Looks have gotten jlo a long way but so has talent. But mostly she’s beautiful. She’s not a great actor, singer but close enough when you look like that. And she’s a little good at everything. You go jlo. I’m a fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tbh I don’t even think she’s that beautiful. Now I’m not kicking her out of bed, but personal I think there’s a lot of celebs that are much more attractive
Click to expand...


I don't think you have to worry about kicking her out of bed.


----------



## HappyJoy

Rocko said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a 50 year old and a 43 year old woman up there. I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I guess it’s impressive considering the shape they’re in and the dancing ability they have. I still think their songs are below average to average
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But nobody cares what you think, it's not your kind of music.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tiggered over me not liking their music
Click to expand...


No, just calling it as I see it. Games back on Shhh.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

HappyJoy said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a 50 year old and a 43 year old woman up there. I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I guess it’s impressive considering the shape they’re in and the dancing ability they have. I still think their songs are below average to average
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are. Looks have gotten jlo a long way but so has talent. But mostly she’s beautiful. She’s not a great actor, singer but close enough when you look like that. And she’s a little good at everything. You go jlo. I’m a fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tbh I don’t even think she’s that beautiful. Now I’m not kicking her out of bed, but personal I think there’s a lot of celebs that are much more attractive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you have to worry about kicking her out of bed.
Click to expand...

I can only dream I had that option


----------



## Rocko

HappyJoy said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a 50 year old and a 43 year old woman up there. I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I guess it’s impressive considering the shape they’re in and the dancing ability they have. I still think their songs are below average to average
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are. Looks have gotten jlo a long way but so has talent. But mostly she’s beautiful. She’s not a great actor, singer but close enough when you look like that. And she’s a little good at everything. You go jlo. I’m a fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tbh I don’t even think she’s that beautiful. Now I’m not kicking her out of bed, but personal I think there’s a lot of celebs that are much more attractive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you have to worry about kicking her out of bed.
Click to expand...


never did I insinuate that I did


----------



## Rocko

HappyJoy said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a 50 year old and a 43 year old woman up there. I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I guess it’s impressive considering the shape they’re in and the dancing ability they have. I still think their songs are below average to average
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But nobody cares what you think, it's not your kind of music.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tiggered over me not liking their music
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, just calling it as I see it. Games back on Shhh.
Click to expand...


don’t shush me punk.


----------



## sealybobo

Rocko said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a 50 year old and a 43 year old woman up there. I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I guess it’s impressive considering the shape they’re in and the dancing ability they have. I still think their songs are below average to average
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are. Looks have gotten jlo a long way but so has talent. But mostly she’s beautiful. She’s not a great actor, singer but close enough when you look like that. And she’s a little good at everything. You go jlo. I’m a fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tbh I don’t even think she’s that beautiful. Now I’m not kicking her out of bed, but personal I think there’s a lot of celebs that are much more attractive
Click to expand...

No I’m sorry she’s amazingly beautiful. I don’t love her so I would love to agree but she’s about perfect.

now, she grossed me out. All the men she’s been with. The thought of her and arod fucking makes me sick. They are both beautiful but for some reason each of them is gross to me. And together really gross. Not that I wouldn’t want that tape to get out. I would.


----------



## sealybobo

Grampa Murked U said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a 50 year old and a 43 year old woman up there. I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I guess it’s impressive considering the shape they’re in and the dancing ability they have. I still think their songs are below average to average
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are. Looks have gotten jlo a long way but so has talent. But mostly she’s beautiful. She’s not a great actor, singer but close enough when you look like that. And she’s a little good at everything. You go jlo. I’m a fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tbh I don’t even think she’s that beautiful. Now I’m not kicking her out of bed, but personal I think there’s a lot of celebs that are much more attractive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you have to worry about kicking her out of bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only dream I had that option
Click to expand...

You’d love them using those monkey dance moves on you


----------



## HappyJoy

Rocko said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a 50 year old and a 43 year old woman up there. I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I guess it’s impressive considering the shape they’re in and the dancing ability they have. I still think their songs are below average to average
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But nobody cares what you think, it's not your kind of music.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tiggered over me not liking their music
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, just calling it as I see it. Games back on Shhh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don’t shush me punk.
Click to expand...


shush. 

I'll give you the last word.


----------



## Rocko

sealybobo said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a 50 year old and a 43 year old woman up there. I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I guess it’s impressive considering the shape they’re in and the dancing ability they have. I still think their songs are below average to average
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are. Looks have gotten jlo a long way but so has talent. But mostly she’s beautiful. She’s not a great actor, singer but close enough when you look like that. And she’s a little good at everything. You go jlo. I’m a fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tbh I don’t even think she’s that beautiful. Now I’m not kicking her out of bed, but personal I think there’s a lot of celebs that are much more attractive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I’m sorry she’s amazingly beautiful. I don’t love her so I would love to agree but she’s about perfect.
> 
> now, she grossed me out. All the men she’s been with. The thought of her and arod fucking makes me sick. They are both beautiful but for some reason each of them is gross to me. And together really gross. Not that I wouldn’t want that tape to get out. I would.
Click to expand...


agree to disagree. I never thought her face was that beautiful and she’s got small boobs.


----------



## karpenter

Grampa Murked U said:
			
		

> Jlo is ok but that monkey dancing garbage in the fist act was terrible


There Were As Many Men Wearing Skirts As There Were Women
If You Didn't Notice
The Theme Was Dystopian Androgyny


----------



## sealybobo

Rocko said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a 50 year old and a 43 year old woman up there. I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I guess it’s impressive considering the shape they’re in and the dancing ability they have. I still think their songs are below average to average
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are. Looks have gotten jlo a long way but so has talent. But mostly she’s beautiful. She’s not a great actor, singer but close enough when you look like that. And she’s a little good at everything. You go jlo. I’m a fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tbh I don’t even think she’s that beautiful. Now I’m not kicking her out of bed, but personal I think there’s a lot of celebs that are much more attractive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you have to worry about kicking her out of bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> never did I insinuate that I did
Click to expand...

Ok back on subject. If Kansas City loses those fans are going to be crushed. Plus I think mahomes should have a ring. But he’s gonna have to earn it. Omg how nervous are these guys?


----------



## sealybobo

karpenter said:


> [QUOTE="Grampa Murked U]
> Jlo is ok but that monkey dancing garbage in the fist act was terrible


There Were As Many Men Wearing Skirts As There Were Women[/QUOTE]
It was great dancing and very entertaining. Next year Miranda Lambert and Blake Sheldon can do it and we’ll see the two step boogie.


----------



## Rocko

sealybobo said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I guess it’s impressive considering the shape they’re in and the dancing ability they have. I still think their songs are below average to average
> 
> 
> 
> They are. Looks have gotten jlo a long way but so has talent. But mostly she’s beautiful. She’s not a great actor, singer but close enough when you look like that. And she’s a little good at everything. You go jlo. I’m a fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tbh I don’t even think she’s that beautiful. Now I’m not kicking her out of bed, but personal I think there’s a lot of celebs that are much more attractive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you have to worry about kicking her out of bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> never did I insinuate that I did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok back on subject. If Kansas City loses those fans are going to be crushed. Plus I think mahomes should have a ring. But he’s gonna have to earn it. Omg how nervous are these guys?
Click to expand...


jimmy G is outplaying Mahomes right now. KC has to play their game and take more shots down field. Play calling way too conservative


----------



## sealybobo

Rocko said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a 50 year old and a 43 year old woman up there. I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I guess it’s impressive considering the shape they’re in and the dancing ability they have. I still think their songs are below average to average
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are. Looks have gotten jlo a long way but so has talent. But mostly she’s beautiful. She’s not a great actor, singer but close enough when you look like that. And she’s a little good at everything. You go jlo. I’m a fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tbh I don’t even think she’s that beautiful. Now I’m not kicking her out of bed, but personal I think there’s a lot of celebs that are much more attractive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I’m sorry she’s amazingly beautiful. I don’t love her so I would love to agree but she’s about perfect.
> 
> now, she grossed me out. All the men she’s been with. The thought of her and arod fucking makes me sick. They are both beautiful but for some reason each of them is gross to me. And together really gross. Not that I wouldn’t want that tape to get out. I would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> agree to disagree. I never thought her face was that beautiful and she’s got small boobs.
Click to expand...

I think she’s hotter now than she was on in living color. She was chubby back then.

her and arod are perfect for each other. She has to look up to him he’s a baseball god athlete. I wish they had a reality show. I can’t imagine the conversations. Who’s the bigger premadonna? Lol


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

karpenter said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jlo is ok but that monkey dancing garbage in the fist act was terrible
> 
> 
> 
> There Were As Many Men Wearing Skirts As There Were Women
> If You Didn't Notice
> The Theme Was Dystopian Androgyny
Click to expand...

The theme was, I'm ashamed of my American heritage so here's some african heritage that I have no actual relation to


----------



## karpenter

Rocko said:
			
		

> I think there’s a lot of celebs that are much more attractive


Like Jennifer Garner


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Watching the NFL today AND all of the commercials that advertise on any NFL game, you'd never believe that blacks only make up about 13% of the population.


----------



## sealybobo

Rocko said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are. Looks have gotten jlo a long way but so has talent. But mostly she’s beautiful. She’s not a great actor, singer but close enough when you look like that. And she’s a little good at everything. You go jlo. I’m a fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tbh I don’t even think she’s that beautiful. Now I’m not kicking her out of bed, but personal I think there’s a lot of celebs that are much more attractive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you have to worry about kicking her out of bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> never did I insinuate that I did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok back on subject. If Kansas City loses those fans are going to be crushed. Plus I think mahomes should have a ring. But he’s gonna have to earn it. Omg how nervous are these guys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> jimmy G is outplaying Mahomes right now. KC has to play their game and take more shots down field. Play calling way too conservative
Click to expand...

I’m starting to think mahomes is gonna pull it off.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

LOVE this commercial. Got my 12" hitters on my saddlebags lol


----------



## sealybobo

karpenter said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there’s a lot of celebs that are much more attractive
> 
> 
> 
> Like Jennifer Garner
Click to expand...

Not after she had kids.


----------



## Rocko

sealybobo said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> tbh I don’t even think she’s that beautiful. Now I’m not kicking her out of bed, but personal I think there’s a lot of celebs that are much more attractive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you have to worry about kicking her out of bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> never did I insinuate that I did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok back on subject. If Kansas City loses those fans are going to be crushed. Plus I think mahomes should have a ring. But he’s gonna have to earn it. Omg how nervous are these guys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> jimmy G is outplaying Mahomes right now. KC has to play their game and take more shots down field. Play calling way too conservative
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m starting to think mahomes is gonna pull it off.
Click to expand...


he should, but I’m starting to have my doubts


----------



## karpenter

sealybobo said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there’s a lot of celebs that are much more attractive
> 
> 
> 
> Like Jennifer Garner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not after she had kids.
Click to expand...

There Was A Shot In There If You Didn't Know
Plus Garner's Still Plenty Cutie....


----------



## Theowl32

Oh man, oh man...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

God damnit! That might be the game......FUCKKKKK


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Threw it right to him !


----------



## sealybobo

DigitalDrifter said:


> Watching the NFL today AND all of the commercials that advertise on any NFL game, you'd never believe that blacks only make up about 13% of the population.


Looking at corporate America you think you’d see more diversity in a country as diverse as ours too.


----------



## sealybobo

karpenter said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there’s a lot of celebs that are much more attractive
> 
> 
> 
> Like Jennifer Garner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not after she had kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There Was A Shot In There If You Didn't Know
> Plus Garner's Still Plenty Cutie....
Click to expand...

They can’t go down ten in the 4th


----------



## sealybobo

Grampa Murked U said:


> God damnit! That might be the game......FUCKKKKK


I’m monkey dancing after that interception


----------



## Theowl32

Chiefs are Shanahaned right now.


----------



## Rocko

Theowl32 said:


> Chiefs are Shanahaned right now.



Andy Reid getting severely out coached


----------



## HappyJoy

It's not even close to over.


----------



## sealybobo

Theowl32 said:


> Chiefs are Shanahaned right now.


As a lions fan I don’t like to see other teams winning super bowls so in a way I’d rather see a New England or San Francisco win it than see Kansas City enjoy something us lions fans have never felt. I’ve seen Steve young and joe Montana win so many super bowls I’m ok with them adding another one to their banners. 
Plus I want to see KC fans cry. You won’t hear a peep from sf fans if sf loses but KC fans will be butt hurt.


----------



## sealybobo

HappyJoy said:


> It's not even close to over.


You don’t smell it?


----------



## HappyJoy

DigitalDrifter said:


> Watching the NFL today AND all of the commercials that advertise on any NFL game, you'd never believe that blacks only make up about 13% of the population.



I just saw Jimmy Fallon, John Cena and a Bud light commercial. You're doing just fine.


----------



## HappyJoy

sealybobo said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not even close to over.
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t smell it?
Click to expand...


I sense it but I've seen KC come out of worse.


----------



## Theowl32

sealybobo said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chiefs are Shanahaned right now.
> 
> 
> 
> As a lions fan I don’t like to see other teams winning super bowls so in a way I’d rather see a New England or San Francisco win it than see Kansas City enjoy something us lions fans have never felt. I’ve seen Steve young and joe Montana win so many super bowls I’m ok with them adding another one to their banners.
> Plus I want to see KC fans cry. You won’t hear a peep from sf fans if sf loses but KC fans will be butt hurt.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but technically they have a SB win as a franchise


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Theowl32 said:


> Chiefs are Shanahaned right now.


Shotenheimered


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Theowl32 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chiefs are Shanahaned right now.
> 
> 
> 
> As a lions fan I don’t like to see other teams winning super bowls so in a way I’d rather see a New England or San Francisco win it than see Kansas City enjoy something us lions fans have never felt. I’ve seen Steve young and joe Montana win so many super bowls I’m ok with them adding another one to their banners.
> Plus I want to see KC fans cry. You won’t hear a peep from sf fans if sf loses but KC fans will be butt hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but technically they have a SB win as a franchise
Click to expand...

San fransisco fans are more likely to burn down their own neighborhoods if they win so..


----------



## HappyJoy

Grampa Murked U said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chiefs are Shanahaned right now.
> 
> 
> 
> As a lions fan I don’t like to see other teams winning super bowls so in a way I’d rather see a New England or San Francisco win it than see Kansas City enjoy something us lions fans have never felt. I’ve seen Steve young and joe Montana win so many super bowls I’m ok with them adding another one to their banners.
> Plus I want to see KC fans cry. You won’t hear a peep from sf fans if sf loses but KC fans will be butt hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but technically they have a SB win as a franchise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> San fransisco fans are more likely to burn down their own neighborhoods if the win so..
Click to expand...


They're more likely to order a bottle of wine that is worth more than you.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

HappyJoy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chiefs are Shanahaned right now.
> 
> 
> 
> As a lions fan I don’t like to see other teams winning super bowls so in a way I’d rather see a New England or San Francisco win it than see Kansas City enjoy something us lions fans have never felt. I’ve seen Steve young and joe Montana win so many super bowls I’m ok with them adding another one to their banners.
> Plus I want to see KC fans cry. You won’t hear a peep from sf fans if sf loses but KC fans will be butt hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but technically they have a SB win as a franchise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> San fransisco fans are more likely to burn down their own neighborhoods if the win so..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're more likely to order a bottle of wine that is worth more than you.
Click to expand...

Considering I'm into a 6 figure salary and my sidewalk isn't covered in human shit I'm gonna have to call your bullshit


----------



## HappyJoy

Grampa Murked U said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chiefs are Shanahaned right now.
> 
> 
> 
> As a lions fan I don’t like to see other teams winning super bowls so in a way I’d rather see a New England or San Francisco win it than see Kansas City enjoy something us lions fans have never felt. I’ve seen Steve young and joe Montana win so many super bowls I’m ok with them adding another one to their banners.
> Plus I want to see KC fans cry. You won’t hear a peep from sf fans if sf loses but KC fans will be butt hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but technically they have a SB win as a franchise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> San fransisco fans are more likely to burn down their own neighborhoods if the win so..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're more likely to order a bottle of wine that is worth more than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering I'm into a 6 figure salary and my sidewalk isn't covered in human shit I'm gonna have to call your bullshit
Click to expand...


Doubtful.

6 figures isn't really a brag, it's 2020.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Loss of 9. Way to go Mahomes.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

That's it.


----------



## HappyJoy

For what its worth ESPN is now giving the Niners an 80% chance of winning. I don't buy it.

Edit Oops, make that over 90%


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

HappyJoy said:


> For what its worth ESPN is now giving the Niners an 80% chance of winning. I don't buy it.


Oh yes, that interception was  big right there. Bad throw. The Chiefs can barely crawl along 5 yards at a time. It's not looking good for them.


----------



## the other mike

HappyJoy said:


> For what its worth ESPN is now giving the Niners an 80% chance of winning. I don't buy it.
> 
> Edit Oops, make that over 90%


Is that before or after the pick just now ?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

HappyJoy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a lions fan I don’t like to see other teams winning super bowls so in a way I’d rather see a New England or San Francisco win it than see Kansas City enjoy something us lions fans have never felt. I’ve seen Steve young and joe Montana win so many super bowls I’m ok with them adding another one to their banners.
> Plus I want to see KC fans cry. You won’t hear a peep from sf fans if sf loses but KC fans will be butt hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but technically they have a SB win as a franchise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> San fransisco fans are more likely to burn down their own neighborhoods if the win so..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're more likely to order a bottle of wine that is worth more than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering I'm into a 6 figure salary and my sidewalk isn't covered in human shit I'm gonna have to call your bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doubtful.
> 
> 6 figures isn't really a brag, it's 2020.
Click to expand...

6 figures is more than most of this board and it is MOST CERTAINLY a brag when you listen to the lefties on this board whining about the economy.


----------



## james bond

Mahomes looks like this isn't supposed to be happening.  WTF???!!!???!!!

Could be the turning point of the game.


----------



## HappyJoy

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what its worth ESPN is now giving the Niners an 80% chance of winning. I don't buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, that interception was  big right there. Bad throw. The Chiefs can barely crawl along 5 yards at a time. It's not looking good for them.
Click to expand...


Throw wasn't bad the receiver just didn't catch it and it deflected off of him.


----------



## the other mike

The Chiefs need a stop here and they can get right back in.


----------



## HappyJoy

Angelo said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what its worth ESPN is now giving the Niners an 80% chance of winning. I don't buy it.
> 
> Edit Oops, make that over 90%
> 
> 
> 
> Is that before or after the pick just now ?
Click to expand...


91.9% after the pick


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Game is over. 

Any other game Mahomes could engineer a comeback. Niners run game will eat the clock. If they score.....its over


----------



## HappyJoy

Grampa Murked U said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but technically they have a SB win as a franchise
> 
> 
> 
> San fransisco fans are more likely to burn down their own neighborhoods if the win so..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're more likely to order a bottle of wine that is worth more than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering I'm into a 6 figure salary and my sidewalk isn't covered in human shit I'm gonna have to call your bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doubtful.
> 
> 6 figures isn't really a brag, it's 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6 figures is more than most of this board and it is MOST CERTAINLY a brag when you listen to the lefties on this board whining about the economy.
Click to expand...


Is it? I think your average white guy is in 6 figures.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Goodnight to the Chief's high power offense.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

HappyJoy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> San fransisco fans are more likely to burn down their own neighborhoods if the win so..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're more likely to order a bottle of wine that is worth more than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering I'm into a 6 figure salary and my sidewalk isn't covered in human shit I'm gonna have to call your bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doubtful.
> 
> 6 figures isn't really a brag, it's 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6 figures is more than most of this board and it is MOST CERTAINLY a brag when you listen to the lefties on this board whining about the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it? I think you're average white guy is in 6 figures.
Click to expand...

Here’s how much the average American earns at every age

You're an uninformed retard. Get back to football dumbfuck


----------



## Theowl32

Grampa Murked U said:


> Game is over.
> 
> Any other game Mahomes could engineer a comeback. Niners run game will eat the clock. If they score.....its over


Ain't over man. Dude is a rock star.


----------



## HappyJoy

DigitalDrifter said:


> Goodnight to the Chief's high power offense.



They do have a high power offense they're just playing a superior defense.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

HappyJoy said:


> Throw wasn't bad the receiver just didn't catch it and it deflected off of him.


Watch again... thrown behind him....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Theowl32 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Game is over.
> 
> Any other game Mahomes could engineer a comeback. Niners run game will eat the clock. If they score.....its over
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't over man. Dude is a rock star.
Click to expand...

He is BUT the Niners aren't chumps


----------



## HappyJoy

Grampa Murked U said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're more likely to order a bottle of wine that is worth more than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering I'm into a 6 figure salary and my sidewalk isn't covered in human shit I'm gonna have to call your bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doubtful.
> 
> 6 figures isn't really a brag, it's 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6 figures is more than most of this board and it is MOST CERTAINLY a brag when you listen to the lefties on this board whining about the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it? I think you're average white guy is in 6 figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here’s how much the average American earns at every age
> 
> You're an uninformed retard. Get back to football dumbfuck
Click to expand...


In San Francisco it's over $100k.


----------



## Theowl32

Grampa Murked U said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Game is over.
> 
> Any other game Mahomes could engineer a comeback. Niners run game will eat the clock. If they score.....its over
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't over man. Dude is a rock star.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is BUT the Niners aren't chumps
Click to expand...

Game is far from over with Mahomes.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

HappyJoy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering I'm into a 6 figure salary and my sidewalk isn't covered in human shit I'm gonna have to call your bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubtful.
> 
> 6 figures isn't really a brag, it's 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6 figures is more than most of this board and it is MOST CERTAINLY a brag when you listen to the lefties on this board whining about the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it? I think you're average white guy is in 6 figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here’s how much the average American earns at every age
> 
> You're an uninformed retard. Get back to football dumbfuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In San Francisco it's over $100k.
Click to expand...

Pretty sure it isn't the WHITE middle class of San fransisco burning down their own shit.


----------



## HappyJoy

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throw wasn't bad the receiver just didn't catch it and it deflected off of him.
> 
> 
> 
> Watch again... thrown behind him....
Click to expand...


OK, I'll take your word for it, I didn't look at the replay.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Theowl32 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Game is over.
> 
> Any other game Mahomes could engineer a comeback. Niners run game will eat the clock. If they score.....its over
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't over man. Dude is a rock star.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is BUT the Niners aren't chumps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Game is far from over with Mahomes.
Click to expand...

That is ONE part of the game. Our defense has to be equally effective


----------



## HappyJoy

Grampa Murked U said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doubtful.
> 
> 6 figures isn't really a brag, it's 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 6 figures is more than most of this board and it is MOST CERTAINLY a brag when you listen to the lefties on this board whining about the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it? I think you're average white guy is in 6 figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here’s how much the average American earns at every age
> 
> You're an uninformed retard. Get back to football dumbfuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In San Francisco it's over $100k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty sure it isn't the WHITE middle class of San fransisco burning down their own shit.
> 
> View attachment 304168
Click to expand...


San Francisco has won 5 super bowls before without an issue. Most people who were around when KC won have died.

You're taking this game a little hard.


----------



## beagle9

Grampa Murked U said:


> Pick your poison!
> 
> I am going with Kansas City of course. By AT LEAST 7


Not happening. It ain't looking good. Chiefs haven't proven their offense is strong enough. Just my take.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

HappyJoy said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throw wasn't bad the receiver just didn't catch it and it deflected off of him.
> 
> 
> 
> Watch again... thrown behind him....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, I'll take your word for it, I didn't look at the replay.
Click to expand...

It was behind him.
Pro football isn't a game of chess


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

HappyJoy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6 figures is more than most of this board and it is MOST CERTAINLY a brag when you listen to the lefties on this board whining about the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it? I think you're average white guy is in 6 figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here’s how much the average American earns at every age
> 
> You're an uninformed retard. Get back to football dumbfuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In San Francisco it's over $100k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty sure it isn't the WHITE middle class of San fransisco burning down their own shit.
> 
> View attachment 304168
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> San Francisco has won 5 super bowls before without an issue. Most people who were around when KC won have died.
> 
> You're taking this game a little hard.
Click to expand...

Not at all. The game is great. Some of the commercials are great. 

Halftime was garbage however


----------



## HappyJoy

Grampa Murked U said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throw wasn't bad the receiver just didn't catch it and it deflected off of him.
> 
> 
> 
> Watch again... thrown behind him....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, I'll take your word for it, I didn't look at the replay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was behind him.
> Pro football isn't a game of chess
Click to expand...


Interesting.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

beagle9 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick your poison!
> 
> I am going with Kansas City of course. By AT LEAST 7
> 
> 
> 
> Not happening. It ain't looking good. Chiefs haven't proven their offense is strong enough. Just my take.
Click to expand...

Your take THREE QUARTERS IN....


----------



## beagle9

Grampa Murked U said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick your poison!
> 
> I am going with Kansas City of course. By AT LEAST 7
> 
> 
> 
> Not happening. It ain't looking good. Chiefs haven't proven their offense is strong enough. Just my take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your take THREE QUARTERS IN....
Click to expand...

Yep.... 6:58 left in the 4th


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

beagle9 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick your poison!
> 
> I am going with Kansas City of course. By AT LEAST 7
> 
> 
> 
> Not happening. It ain't looking good. Chiefs haven't proven their offense is strong enough. Just my take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your take THREE QUARTERS IN....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.... 6:58 left in the 4th
Click to expand...

Quite the sports genius you are....

Lol


----------



## beagle9

Not a catch.


----------



## HappyJoy

Grampa Murked U said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it? I think you're average white guy is in 6 figures.
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s how much the average American earns at every age
> 
> You're an uninformed retard. Get back to football dumbfuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In San Francisco it's over $100k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty sure it isn't the WHITE middle class of San fransisco burning down their own shit.
> 
> View attachment 304168
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> San Francisco has won 5 super bowls before without an issue. Most people who were around when KC won have died.
> 
> You're taking this game a little hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all. The game is great. Some of the commercials are great.
> 
> Halftime was garbage however
Click to expand...


I'm loving all of it, including the unnecessary flex that no one asked for.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

beagle9 said:


> Not a catch.


Nice throw


----------



## beagle9

Better get the Jim Kelly hurry up offense going.


----------



## beagle9




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

HappyJoy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s how much the average American earns at every age
> 
> You're an uninformed retard. Get back to football dumbfuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In San Francisco it's over $100k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty sure it isn't the WHITE middle class of San fransisco burning down their own shit.
> 
> View attachment 304168
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> San Francisco has won 5 super bowls before without an issue. Most people who were around when KC won have died.
> 
> You're taking this game a little hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all. The game is great. Some of the commercials are great.
> 
> Halftime was garbage however
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm loving all of it, including the unnecessary flex that no one asked for.
Click to expand...

I don't take sports serious. I love my home team but that's no excuse to be a jerk or act uncivilized. I stated last week that no matter who won I expected a good game.

Pretty much my feelings on politics tbh. All those people that get unhinged about politics and sports losses need therapy


----------



## sealybobo

HappyJoy said:


> It's not even close to over.


Sf needs to eat up the clock and score a td


----------



## HappyJoy

Yep, not over.


----------



## beagle9

Uh ohh.. Looking like a game again.


----------



## AquaAthena

236 × 330
Kansas city chiefs ...
pinterest.com


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

HappyJoy said:


> Yep, not over.


Niners have to choke. I don't expect that to happen.


----------



## HappyJoy

sealybobo said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not even close to over.
> 
> 
> 
> Sf needs to eat up the clock and score a td
Click to expand...


Well, I don't think they can run off 6 minutes cuz KC has all three time outs. So, yeah they need to score. A strong run game does help a lot right about now.


----------



## sealybobo

HappyJoy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not even close to over.
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t smell it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sense it but I've seen KC come out of worse.
Click to expand...

They need a stop


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

AquaAthena said:


> 236 × 330
> Kansas city chiefs ...
> pinterest.com


Need a HEART emoji


----------



## james bond

Gulp.  Mahomes and Chiefs were able to answer.

Now, it's back to Jimmy G and what he and the Niners can do.  Here's the ball, Jimmy lol.


----------



## HappyJoy

For the record ESPN now is giving SF a 72.1% chance of winning. I'd put it at closer to 50/50.


----------



## sealybobo

Grampa Murked U said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chiefs are Shanahaned right now.
> 
> 
> 
> As a lions fan I don’t like to see other teams winning super bowls so in a way I’d rather see a New England or San Francisco win it than see Kansas City enjoy something us lions fans have never felt. I’ve seen Steve young and joe Montana win so many super bowls I’m ok with them adding another one to their banners.
> Plus I want to see KC fans cry. You won’t hear a peep from sf fans if sf loses but KC fans will be butt hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but technically they have a SB win as a franchise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> San fransisco fans are more likely to burn down their own neighborhoods if the win so..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're more likely to order a bottle of wine that is worth more than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering I'm into a 6 figure salary and my sidewalk isn't covered in human shit I'm gonna have to call your bullshit
Click to expand...

You’d be poor in sf


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

sealybobo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a lions fan I don’t like to see other teams winning super bowls so in a way I’d rather see a New England or San Francisco win it than see Kansas City enjoy something us lions fans have never felt. I’ve seen Steve young and joe Montana win so many super bowls I’m ok with them adding another one to their banners.
> Plus I want to see KC fans cry. You won’t hear a peep from sf fans if sf loses but KC fans will be butt hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but technically they have a SB win as a franchise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> San fransisco fans are more likely to burn down their own neighborhoods if the win so..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're more likely to order a bottle of wine that is worth more than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering I'm into a 6 figure salary and my sidewalk isn't covered in human shit I'm gonna have to call your bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d be poor in sf
Click to expand...

I'd be getting paid more in SF. 

Dumbass.

Regional pay/cost of living

You people are idiots


----------



## HappyJoy

Grampa Murked U said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but technically they have a SB win as a franchise
> 
> 
> 
> San fransisco fans are more likely to burn down their own neighborhoods if the win so..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're more likely to order a bottle of wine that is worth more than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering I'm into a 6 figure salary and my sidewalk isn't covered in human shit I'm gonna have to call your bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d be poor in sf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be getting paid more in SF.
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Regional pay/cost of living
> 
> You people are idiots
Click to expand...


Great, in the meantime they have more buying power than you do. Relax, no matter the brag I'm not going to believe you and you've given me no reason to. Can we move on now?


----------



## the other mike

HappyJoy said:


> For the record ESPN now is giving SF a 72.1% chance of winning. I'd put it at closer to 50/50.


64% now before SF's punt.


----------



## beagle9

Copy the helmet to helmet no call.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Impressive play by the Chiefs...


----------



## HappyJoy

64.1%


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

HappyJoy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> San fransisco fans are more likely to burn down their own neighborhoods if the win so..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're more likely to order a bottle of wine that is worth more than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering I'm into a 6 figure salary and my sidewalk isn't covered in human shit I'm gonna have to call your bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d be poor in sf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be getting paid more in SF.
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Regional pay/cost of living
> 
> You people are idiots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great, in the meantime they have more buying power than you do. Relax, no matter the brag I'm not going to believe you and you've given me no reason to. Can we move on now?
Click to expand...

I have owned a remodeling business for 30 years. 10 straight years of AAA ratings on Angieslist.com 

You started it, I'll finish it


----------



## the other mike

Boom.
KC has the higher power going now...look out.

Huge extra point.


----------



## beagle9

Ohhhhhh boyyyy...  What a game we got now.


----------



## HappyJoy

Grampa Murked U said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're more likely to order a bottle of wine that is worth more than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering I'm into a 6 figure salary and my sidewalk isn't covered in human shit I'm gonna have to call your bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d be poor in sf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be getting paid more in SF.
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Regional pay/cost of living
> 
> You people are idiots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great, in the meantime they have more buying power than you do. Relax, no matter the brag I'm not going to believe you and you've given me no reason to. Can we move on now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have owned a remodeling business for 30 years. 10 straight years of AAA ratings on Angieslist.com
> 
> You started it, I'll finish it
Click to expand...


Dude, I don't care.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Oh boy ...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

To close to call...


----------



## beagle9

He's out


----------



## HappyJoy

I think he was out.


----------



## sealybobo

HappyJoy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> San fransisco fans are more likely to burn down their own neighborhoods if the win so..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're more likely to order a bottle of wine that is worth more than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering I'm into a 6 figure salary and my sidewalk isn't covered in human shit I'm gonna have to call your bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doubtful.
> 
> 6 figures isn't really a brag, it's 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6 figures is more than most of this board and it is MOST CERTAINLY a brag when you listen to the lefties on this board whining about the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it? I think your average white guy is in 6 figures.
Click to expand...

I can’t find what the average white guy makes but the average male makes $47,000. I make about twice that plus my $20k side business.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> To close to call...


Agreed. Conclusive evidence required to overturn


----------



## HappyJoy

sealybobo said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're more likely to order a bottle of wine that is worth more than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering I'm into a 6 figure salary and my sidewalk isn't covered in human shit I'm gonna have to call your bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doubtful.
> 
> 6 figures isn't really a brag, it's 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6 figures is more than most of this board and it is MOST CERTAINLY a brag when you listen to the lefties on this board whining about the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it? I think your average white guy is in 6 figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t find what the average white guy makes but the average male makes $47,000. I make about twice that plus my $20k side business.
Click to expand...


San Francisco.

San Francisco, CA | Data USA


----------



## beagle9

It stands .. wow


----------



## HappyJoy

I take it back, he was in

EDIT: I think I'm watching on a delay.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

HappyJoy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering I'm into a 6 figure salary and my sidewalk isn't covered in human shit I'm gonna have to call your bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubtful.
> 
> 6 figures isn't really a brag, it's 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6 figures is more than most of this board and it is MOST CERTAINLY a brag when you listen to the lefties on this board whining about the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it? I think your average white guy is in 6 figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t find what the average white guy makes but the average male makes $47,000. I make about twice that plus my $20k side business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> San Francisco.
> 
> San Francisco, CA | Data USA
Click to expand...

You left the poop percentages off that post


----------



## beagle9

Close game


----------



## sealybobo

Grampa Murked U said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're more likely to order a bottle of wine that is worth more than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering I'm into a 6 figure salary and my sidewalk isn't covered in human shit I'm gonna have to call your bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d be poor in sf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be getting paid more in SF.
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Regional pay/cost of living
> 
> You people are idiots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great, in the meantime they have more buying power than you do. Relax, no matter the brag I'm not going to believe you and you've given me no reason to. Can we move on now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have owned a remodeling business for 30 years. 10 straight years of AAA ratings on Angieslist.com
> 
> You started it, I'll finish it
Click to expand...

You don’t make 6 figures stop it.


----------



## HappyJoy

Grampa Murked U said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doubtful.
> 
> 6 figures isn't really a brag, it's 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 6 figures is more than most of this board and it is MOST CERTAINLY a brag when you listen to the lefties on this board whining about the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it? I think your average white guy is in 6 figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t find what the average white guy makes but the average male makes $47,000. I make about twice that plus my $20k side business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> San Francisco.
> 
> San Francisco, CA | Data USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You left the poop percentages off that post
Click to expand...


I also left your 2 digit IQ but who's counting? Can we get back to the game or do I have to continue to pretend you're not being a little snowflake?


----------



## Rocko

this was a weird game


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

HappyJoy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6 figures is more than most of this board and it is MOST CERTAINLY a brag when you listen to the lefties on this board whining about the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it? I think your average white guy is in 6 figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t find what the average white guy makes but the average male makes $47,000. I make about twice that plus my $20k side business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> San Francisco.
> 
> San Francisco, CA | Data USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You left the poop percentages off that post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also left your 2 digit IQ but who's counting? Can we get back to the game or do I have to continue to pretend you're not being a little snowflake?
Click to expand...

My last IQ test was 121 or 122 I forget.... yours?


----------



## HappyJoy

Grampa Murked U said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it? I think your average white guy is in 6 figures.
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t find what the average white guy makes but the average male makes $47,000. I make about twice that plus my $20k side business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> San Francisco.
> 
> San Francisco, CA | Data USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You left the poop percentages off that post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also left your 2 digit IQ but who's counting? Can we get back to the game or do I have to continue to pretend you're not being a little snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My last IQ test was 121 or 122 I forget.... yours?
Click to expand...


No it wasn't.

Let me guess, you took it online, you fucking genius.


----------



## the other mike

74 % Chiefs now.

Btw, I wonder if Jimmy Garoppolo ever met  Janeane Garofalo .


----------



## bluzman61

Wow, the 49ers blow a 10 point fourth quarter lead.  I am SO glad I didn't make any bets on this game.


----------



## sealybobo

HappyJoy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6 figures is more than most of this board and it is MOST CERTAINLY a brag when you listen to the lefties on this board whining about the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it? I think your average white guy is in 6 figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t find what the average white guy makes but the average male makes $47,000. I make about twice that plus my $20k side business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> San Francisco.
> 
> San Francisco, CA | Data USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You left the poop percentages off that post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also left your 2 digit IQ but who's counting? Can we get back to the game or do I have to continue to pretend you're not being a little snowflake?
Click to expand...

No small business owner would pay himself $100k. He would pay himself minimum


Grampa Murked U said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it? I think your average white guy is in 6 figures.
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t find what the average white guy makes but the average male makes $47,000. I make about twice that plus my $20k side business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> San Francisco.
> 
> San Francisco, CA | Data USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You left the poop percentages off that post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also left your 2 digit IQ but who's counting? Can we get back to the game or do I have to continue to pretend you're not being a little snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My last IQ test was 121 or 122 I forget.... yours?
Click to expand...

and a guy that smart doesn’t forget if it was 121 or 122.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

HappyJoy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t find what the average white guy makes but the average male makes $47,000. I make about twice that plus my $20k side business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Francisco.
> 
> San Francisco, CA | Data USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You left the poop percentages off that post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also left your 2 digit IQ but who's counting? Can we get back to the game or do I have to continue to pretend you're not being a little snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My last IQ test was 121 or 122 I forget.... yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't.
> 
> Let me guess, you took it online, you fucking genius.
Click to expand...

Took it at DeVry


----------



## Rocko

bluzman61 said:


> Wow, the 49ers blow a 10 point fourth quarter lead.  I am SO glad I didn't make any bets on this game.



I took the Chiefs giving 1.5 I’ll take the win, but I wouldn’t have been upset if San Fran won


----------



## beagle9

Is it me or do these commercials make this country look like it's being treated like a bunch of juvenile snowflakes by the hollyweird Industry  ?


----------



## Rocko

Wow sanders was open


----------



## beagle9

49ners in trouble


----------



## sealybobo

Grampa Murked U said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> San Francisco.
> 
> San Francisco, CA | Data USA
> 
> 
> 
> You left the poop percentages off that post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also left your 2 digit IQ but who's counting? Can we get back to the game or do I have to continue to pretend you're not being a little snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My last IQ test was 121 or 122 I forget.... yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't.
> 
> Let me guess, you took it online, you fucking genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Took it at DeVry
Click to expand...

115 is average. You’re 6 points above average.


----------



## beagle9

It's over


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

OMFG......


----------



## Rocko

beagle9 said:


> 49ners in trouble



Its over. Weird game


----------



## the other mike

97.5 % KC


----------



## HappyJoy

That's the game.


----------



## Rocko

Williams super bowl MVP


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Get those chiefs avatars on yo shit bitches


----------



## beagle9

Chiefs


----------



## Jitss617

Richard Sherman sucks


----------



## Rocko

Jitss617 said:


> Richard Sherman sucks



I really dislike him


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Unfreakingbelievable !


----------



## james bond

Jeez.  Went from up 10 to down 11 in like nothing.  Congrats to Chiefs.

.


----------



## the other mike

Sorry Lamar, but this may be a repeat team next year.
Ravens may have to wait until 2022.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## the other mike

james bond said:


> Jeez.  Went from up 10 to down 11 in like nothing.  Congrats to Chiefs.
> 
> .


After the Brady Bunch 28-3 comeback on Atlanta, anything's possible.


----------



## james bond

Hope Joe doesn't end up in the Chiefs locker room.  That would suck.


----------



## karpenter

whoomp
there.it.is.....


----------



## mdk

Congrats to KC and their fans!


----------



## Desperado

Well at least now Pelosi will not have to worry about cleaning up the streets of San Francisco for the victory parade


----------



## bluzman61

Grampa Murked U said:


> Get those chiefs avatars on yo shit bitches


Wow, unbelievable fourth quarter by the Chiefs!  Enjoy this great win, Grampa.  I'm sure you will.


----------



## the other mike

That was a good interferance call against SF too....that defender was all over the Chiefs receiver.


----------



## Rocko

Not a KC fan because of the virtue signaling and throw Kareem hunt under the bus while signing a child abuser to a contract extension, but they put money in my pocket, and I’m happy for ex-Bill Sammy Watkins


----------



## james bond

I can't believe it's been 25 years since the Niners won a Super Bowl.

Time flies.  Dam, I'm old.


----------



## CWayne

Congratulations Kansas City!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Rocko said:


> Not a KC fan because of the virtue signaling and throw Kareem hunt under the bus while signing a child abuser to a contract extension, but they put money in my pocket, and I’m happy for ex-Bill Sammy Watkins


Go fucking cry somewhere else ffs. 

Attention whore


----------



## the other mike

I'm happy for Andy Reid....he finally won one after coming close so many times.


----------



## Rocko

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a KC fan because of the virtue signaling and throw Kareem hunt under the bus while signing a child abuser to a contract extension, but they put money in my pocket, and I’m happy for ex-Bill Sammy Watkins
> 
> 
> 
> Go fucking cry somewhere else ffs.
> 
> Attention whore
Click to expand...


How am I an attention whore, idiot?  Who’s crying? Need help with reading comprehension much?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

james bond said:


> I can't believe it's been 25 years since the Niners won a Super Bowl.
> 
> Time flies.  Dam, I'm old.


I remember those AMAZING years. Montana/Rice


----------



## Jitss617

Garppalo choked


----------



## Manonthestreet

Great Game...all I care about., Gotta play all 60 minutes. BOth teams are set to be in the mix for a long time.


----------



## yidnar

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a KC fan because of the virtue signaling and throw Kareem hunt under the bus while signing a child abuser to a contract extension, but they put money in my pocket, and I’m happy for ex-Bill Sammy Watkins
> 
> 
> 
> Go fucking cry somewhere else ffs.
> 
> Attention whore
Click to expand...

i've been a Chiefs fan since the days of a broken up Montana taking them to the AFC championship ! i can still see the Nigerian Nightmare though i dont think he played in the Afc championship  plowing through defenders like a human bulldozer !  *GO CHIEFS !*


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Rocko said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a KC fan because of the virtue signaling and throw Kareem hunt under the bus while signing a child abuser to a contract extension, but they put money in my pocket, and I’m happy for ex-Bill Sammy Watkins
> 
> 
> 
> Go fucking cry somewhere else ffs.
> 
> Attention whore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How am I an attention whore, idiot?  Who’s crying? Need help with reading comprehension much?
Click to expand...

It's a sports thread dedicated to the biggest game of the year. The time and place for crying about players was when that shit happened.

Mahomes prays to god IN EARNEST before every game. But you pick the worst of the worst to focus on....

Get bent


----------



## yidnar

Angelo said:


> I'm happy for Andy Reid....he finally won one after coming close so many times.


 1ST CLASS COACH FOR A FIRST CLASS TEAM !


----------



## Jitss617

Congrats chief fans I’m a pats fan, welcome to the party


----------



## CWayne

Jitss617 said:


> Garppalo choked


Yep.  Why throw it long when he only needed 6 or 7 yards in what was clearly a 4 down situation.

Ah well, games are won and lost on such things.  I counted 3 KC fouls that didn't get called, but in the end, they wouldn't have made a difference.


----------



## Rocko

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a KC fan because of the virtue signaling and throw Kareem hunt under the bus while signing a child abuser to a contract extension, but they put money in my pocket, and I’m happy for ex-Bill Sammy Watkins
> 
> 
> 
> Go fucking cry somewhere else ffs.
> 
> Attention whore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How am I an attention whore, idiot?  Who’s crying? Need help with reading comprehension much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a sports thread dedicated to the biggest game of the year. The time and place for crying about players was when that shit happened.
> 
> Mahomes prays to god IN EARNEST before every game. But you pick the worst of the worst to focus on....
> 
> Get bent
Click to expand...


Go fuck yourself you piece of shit douche bag. I’m entitled to focus on whatever I choose to focus on without your permission. Got it? Okay, now kindly go fuck yourself


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Grampa Murked U said:


> Pick your poison!
> 
> I am going with Kansas City of course. By AT LEAST 7



Super epic 2nd half SF meltdown lol


----------



## Jitss617

2021 pats vs Eagles


----------



## DigitalDrifter

The loss is so deserving for San Francisco !


----------



## Montrovant

CWayne said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Garppalo choked
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  Why throw it long when he only needed 6 or 7 yards in what was clearly a 4 down situation.
> 
> Ah well, games are won and lost on such things.  I counted 3 KC fouls that didn't get called, but in the end, they wouldn't have made a difference.
Click to expand...


There were a number of missed calls, both ways.  Not the best reffed game, but not as atrocious as some.  And as you said, they likely wouldn't have made the difference.


----------



## Montrovant

Congrats Gramps and the Chiefs fans.  

Mahomes is going to be MVP I'd think, although this was the kind of game that didn't really have a clear-cut MVP.  Team effort on both sides.


----------



## rightwinger

Congrats to the Chiefs
The game was there and they just took it


----------



## rightwinger

Montrovant said:


> Congrats Gramps and the Chiefs fans.
> 
> Mahomes is going to be MVP I'd think, although this was the kind of game that didn't really have a clear-cut MVP.  Team effort on both sides.


Mahomes took the game in the 4th Qtr

He deserves MVP


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Rocko said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a KC fan because of the virtue signaling and throw Kareem hunt under the bus while signing a child abuser to a contract extension, but they put money in my pocket, and I’m happy for ex-Bill Sammy Watkins
> 
> 
> 
> Go fucking cry somewhere else ffs.
> 
> Attention whore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How am I an attention whore, idiot?  Who’s crying? Need help with reading comprehension much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a sports thread dedicated to the biggest game of the year. The time and place for crying about players was when that shit happened.
> 
> Mahomes prays to god IN EARNEST before every game. But you pick the worst of the worst to focus on....
> 
> Get bent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself you piece of shit douche bag. I’m entitled to focus on whatever I choose to focus on without your permission. Got it? Okay, now kindly go fuck yourself
Click to expand...

When you're man enough to bring your bullshit TO MY FACE I MIGHT pay attention. Until then get peeled like the gum on the bottom of my shoe


----------



## karpenter

yidnar said:
			
		

> i've been a Chiefs fan since the days of a broken up
> Montana taking them to the AFC championship


Review That Fourth Quarter
It Was Dave Krieg That Came From Behind To Win Against The Oilers


----------



## Rocko

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a KC fan because of the virtue signaling and throw Kareem hunt under the bus while signing a child abuser to a contract extension, but they put money in my pocket, and I’m happy for ex-Bill Sammy Watkins
> 
> 
> 
> Go fucking cry somewhere else ffs.
> 
> Attention whore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How am I an attention whore, idiot?  Who’s crying? Need help with reading comprehension much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a sports thread dedicated to the biggest game of the year. The time and place for crying about players was when that shit happened.
> 
> Mahomes prays to god IN EARNEST before every game. But you pick the worst of the worst to focus on....
> 
> Get bent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself you piece of shit douche bag. I’m entitled to focus on whatever I choose to focus on without your permission. Got it? Okay, now kindly go fuck yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you're man enough to bring your bullshit TO MY FACE I MIGHT pay attention. Until then get peeled like the gum on the bottom of my shoe
Click to expand...


lamooooo you frighten me internet badass. But in the real world I’m half your age and probably bench 100 pounds more than you. I’d clean your clock old man


----------



## yidnar

Montrovant said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Garppalo choked
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  Why throw it long when he only needed 6 or 7 yards in what was clearly a 4 down situation.
> 
> Ah well, games are won and lost on such things.  I counted 3 KC fouls that didn't get called, but in the end, they wouldn't have made a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were a number of missed calls, both ways.  Not the best reffed game, but not as atrocious as some.  And as you said, they likely wouldn't have made the difference.
Click to expand...

the officials let them play .


----------



## karpenter

DigitalDrifter said:


> The loss is so deserving for San Francisco !


I'm Not Taking Anything Away From The 9r's
They Deserved To Be There
They Played A Hard Game
They Have A Legacy

These Chiefs Beat Them Fair And Square


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Rocko said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go fucking cry somewhere else ffs.
> 
> Attention whore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How am I an attention whore, idiot?  Who’s crying? Need help with reading comprehension much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a sports thread dedicated to the biggest game of the year. The time and place for crying about players was when that shit happened.
> 
> Mahomes prays to god IN EARNEST before every game. But you pick the worst of the worst to focus on....
> 
> Get bent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself you piece of shit douche bag. I’m entitled to focus on whatever I choose to focus on without your permission. Got it? Okay, now kindly go fuck yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you're man enough to bring your bullshit TO MY FACE I MIGHT pay attention. Until then get peeled like the gum on the bottom of my shoe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lamooooo you frighten me internet badass. But in the real world I’m half your age and probably bench 100 pounds more than you. I’d clean your clock old man
Click to expand...

Maybe. Last bench press was 225, but that was a few years ago. I am middle aged but I got game. If my game ain't workin my 2X4 will


----------



## Rocko

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> How am I an attention whore, idiot?  Who’s crying? Need help with reading comprehension much?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a sports thread dedicated to the biggest game of the year. The time and place for crying about players was when that shit happened.
> 
> Mahomes prays to god IN EARNEST before every game. But you pick the worst of the worst to focus on....
> 
> Get bent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself you piece of shit douche bag. I’m entitled to focus on whatever I choose to focus on without your permission. Got it? Okay, now kindly go fuck yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you're man enough to bring your bullshit TO MY FACE I MIGHT pay attention. Until then get peeled like the gum on the bottom of my shoe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lamooooo you frighten me internet badass. But in the real world I’m half your age and probably bench 100 pounds more than you. I’d clean your clock old man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe. Last bench press was 225, but that was a few years ago. I am middle aged but I got game. If my game ain't workin my 2X4 will
Click to expand...


Take the 2X4 and shove it up your ass. You don’t scare me, punk


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Rocko said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a sports thread dedicated to the biggest game of the year. The time and place for crying about players was when that shit happened.
> 
> Mahomes prays to god IN EARNEST before every game. But you pick the worst of the worst to focus on....
> 
> Get bent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself you piece of shit douche bag. I’m entitled to focus on whatever I choose to focus on without your permission. Got it? Okay, now kindly go fuck yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you're man enough to bring your bullshit TO MY FACE I MIGHT pay attention. Until then get peeled like the gum on the bottom of my shoe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lamooooo you frighten me internet badass. But in the real world I’m half your age and probably bench 100 pounds more than you. I’d clean your clock old man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe. Last bench press was 225, but that was a few years ago. I am middle aged but I got game. If my game ain't workin my 2X4 will
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take the 2X4 and shove it up your ass. You don’t scare me, punk
Click to expand...

LoL

Could you be any more triggered?

Goto bed son


----------



## Rocko

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself you piece of shit douche bag. I’m entitled to focus on whatever I choose to focus on without your permission. Got it? Okay, now kindly go fuck yourself
> 
> 
> 
> When you're man enough to bring your bullshit TO MY FACE I MIGHT pay attention. Until then get peeled like the gum on the bottom of my shoe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lamooooo you frighten me internet badass. But in the real world I’m half your age and probably bench 100 pounds more than you. I’d clean your clock old man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe. Last bench press was 225, but that was a few years ago. I am middle aged but I got game. If my game ain't workin my 2X4 will
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take the 2X4 and shove it up your ass. You don’t scare me, punk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LoL
> 
> Could you be any more triggered?
> 
> Goto bed son
Click to expand...


of course I could be asshole. I’m not triggered at all. I literally laugh out loud at your bullshit. Just drink yourself to sleep like u do every night, but don’t forget to go fuck yourself first


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Rocko said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you're man enough to bring your bullshit TO MY FACE I MIGHT pay attention. Until then get peeled like the gum on the bottom of my shoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lamooooo you frighten me internet badass. But in the real world I’m half your age and probably bench 100 pounds more than you. I’d clean your clock old man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe. Last bench press was 225, but that was a few years ago. I am middle aged but I got game. If my game ain't workin my 2X4 will
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take the 2X4 and shove it up your ass. You don’t scare me, punk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LoL
> 
> Could you be any more triggered?
> 
> Goto bed son
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course I could be asshole. I’m not triggered at all. I literally laugh out loud at your bullshit. Just drink yourself to sleep like u do every night, but don’t forget to go fuck yourself first
Click to expand...

Not till I'm done making you dance puppet.


----------



## Rocko

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> lamooooo you frighten me internet badass. But in the real world I’m half your age and probably bench 100 pounds more than you. I’d clean your clock old man
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. Last bench press was 225, but that was a few years ago. I am middle aged but I got game. If my game ain't workin my 2X4 will
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take the 2X4 and shove it up your ass. You don’t scare me, punk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LoL
> 
> Could you be any more triggered?
> 
> Goto bed son
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course I could be asshole. I’m not triggered at all. I literally laugh out loud at your bullshit. Just drink yourself to sleep like u do every night, but don’t forget to go fuck yourself first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not till I'm done making you dance puppet.
Click to expand...


Wait till the delusions are over for all I care, but I’m taking you away from chugging 151 until you pass out to wake up and post more idiotic shit.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Rocko said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. Last bench press was 225, but that was a few years ago. I am middle aged but I got game. If my game ain't workin my 2X4 will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take the 2X4 and shove it up your ass. You don’t scare me, punk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LoL
> 
> Could you be any more triggered?
> 
> Goto bed son
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course I could be asshole. I’m not triggered at all. I literally laugh out loud at your bullshit. Just drink yourself to sleep like u do every night, but don’t forget to go fuck yourself first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not till I'm done making you dance puppet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait till the delusions are over for all I care, but I’m taking you away from chugging 151 until you pass out to wake up and post more idiotic shit.
Click to expand...

151? 

Cheap nasty shit

Tomorrow is a Boulevard Wheat and Blantons hangover


----------



## Rocko

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take the 2X4 and shove it up your ass. You don’t scare me, punk
> 
> 
> 
> LoL
> 
> Could you be any more triggered?
> 
> Goto bed son
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course I could be asshole. I’m not triggered at all. I literally laugh out loud at your bullshit. Just drink yourself to sleep like u do every night, but don’t forget to go fuck yourself first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not till I'm done making you dance puppet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait till the delusions are over for all I care, but I’m taking you away from chugging 151 until you pass out to wake up and post more idiotic shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 151?
> 
> Cheap nasty shit
> 
> Tomorrow is a Boulevard Wheat and Blantons hangover
Click to expand...


whatever floats your boat, champ. Run along now, tomorrow’s  a new day to threaten strangers on the internet over stupid shit.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Rocko said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> LoL
> 
> Could you be any more triggered?
> 
> Goto bed son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course I could be asshole. I’m not triggered at all. I literally laugh out loud at your bullshit. Just drink yourself to sleep like u do every night, but don’t forget to go fuck yourself first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not till I'm done making you dance puppet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait till the delusions are over for all I care, but I’m taking you away from chugging 151 until you pass out to wake up and post more idiotic shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 151?
> 
> Cheap nasty shit
> 
> Tomorrow is a Boulevard Wheat and Blantons hangover
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whatever floats your boat, champ. Run along now, tomorrow’s  a new day to threaten strangers on the internet over stupid shit.
Click to expand...

You seem particularly intimidated by an old man having fun.

Sissy


----------



## Rocko

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course I could be asshole. I’m not triggered at all. I literally laugh out loud at your bullshit. Just drink yourself to sleep like u do every night, but don’t forget to go fuck yourself first
> 
> 
> 
> Not till I'm done making you dance puppet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait till the delusions are over for all I care, but I’m taking you away from chugging 151 until you pass out to wake up and post more idiotic shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 151?
> 
> Cheap nasty shit
> 
> Tomorrow is a Boulevard Wheat and Blantons hangover
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whatever floats your boat, champ. Run along now, tomorrow’s  a new day to threaten strangers on the internet over stupid shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem particularly intimidated by an old man having fun.
> 
> Sissy
Click to expand...


not at all. Have a good night


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Way to go Kansas City


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

They've already canceled school for Wednesdays parade....


----------



## james bond

Grampa Murked U said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe it's been 25 years since the Niners won a Super Bowl.
> 
> Time flies.  Dam, I'm old.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember those AMAZING years. Montana/Rice
Click to expand...


First, congrats to you and all the Chiefs fans!!!  Long time coming?

Thanks, Grampa Murked U!  The Montana-Rice-Dwight Clark-Ronnie Lott-Bill Walsh years gave us a start and also the Steve Young years with Jerry Rice, George Seifert, Merton Hanks, Eric Davis, Tim McDonald, and of course Neon Deion.

It was an _unbelievable_ comeback for your team despite the announcers who kept talking of how the Chiefs came back in the playoffs despite being down by a ridiculous number of touchdowns.  I thought the Niners would pull off one last drive late in the 4th, but it wasn't to be.  I think it was 3-and-out and then you guys kept coming.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Defense wins Superbowls yall!

Haha


----------



## james bond

DigitalDrifter said:


> The loss is so deserving for San Francisco !



As far as I'm concerned, this is why fans should NOT pay to build a stadium for billionaire owners and give them tax breaks.  San Franciscans learned long time ago not to do it and yet they still get the name of their city publicized.  It's Santa Clara, about 40 miles south in Silicon Valley, that lost with their stadium.  There was even a debate of where a victory parade would be held if the Niners won today.  That would really be an insult if it was held in San Francisco .


----------



## Yarddog

Grampa Murked U said:


> OMFG......




Congrats to Chiefs. They been doing this all year, the better team won!... As a lifetime Raider fan and Chiefs hater, I can't stand to see them win, but great job today. It was one for the ages.


----------



## james bond

Jitss617 said:


> Congrats chief fans I’m a pats fan, welcome to the party



Niners fans got trolled from Pats fans as Jimmy G has two Super Bowl rings except Tom Brady got it for him.  I think one of these years he and the Niners will get another one.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## bluzman61

If you think YOUR life sucks, consider this - You COULD be a hardcore 49ers fan who just lost a shitload of money on bad bets.  It has to be especially hard, considering the 49ers had a 10 point lead in the fourth quarter and blew it.  Thankfully I'm NOT a 49ers fan and would not want to be right now.  And Congrats again to the Chiefs and their great comeback win.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

karpenter said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The loss is so deserving for San Francisco !
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Not Taking Anything Away From The 9r's
> They Deserved To Be There
> They Played A Hard Game
> They Have A Legacy
> 
> These Chiefs Beat Them Fair And Square
Click to expand...


I'm referring to the city itself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Penelope said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to be for the SF 49ers, as Garoppolo has 2 super bowl rings but never played.  He was the back up for Brady.
> 
> Plus he is so good looking, and that's a plus.
> 
> My husband is for KC Chiefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your husband is going to be a happy camper tonight.
> 
> watch the video i  posted previously on the last page  and you will will understand WHY i know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think its rigged, I believe in Lady Luck.  Perhaps Garoppolo learned the tricks of the trade from Brady.
Click to expand...


yep.just do  your research, like i said before,i stopped watching these playoff and superbowl games YEARS ago when i became awake to how these games are fixed,rigged down to the wire. that guy that made that video i got my information from knows his stuff.

playoffs are more difficult to predict than superbowls. superbowls though are easy as pie.

Its no fun watching these superbowls anymore when I always know who the winner is going to be. The ONLY time my prediction was wrong was the patrriots/eagles superbowl. That one was fixed for the eagles to win to get fans thinking they were wrong that the patriots have not had the refs in their pockets all these years.

hey did you see this thread here of mine on this past superbowl?  if not,please take a look and watch the video there.

the superbowl this coach WANTS YOU TO FORGET


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

49ers got robbed when Damien Williams was awarded a touchdown when he had clearly stepped out of bounds prior to the go ahead TD in the fourth quarter.
It sucks to be an NFL fan. Your product is defective.


----------



## Montrovant

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> 49ers got robbed when Damien Williams was awarded a touchdown when he had clearly stepped out of bounds prior to the go ahead TD in the fourth quarter.
> It sucks to be an NFL fan. Your product is defective.


Nope, that was a good call. The ball crossed the plane just before he stepped out.


----------



## bodecea

Grampa Murked U said:


> Pick your poison!
> 
> I am going with Kansas City of course. By AT LEAST 7


Congratulations to the great state of Kansas and it's capital city!


----------



## ChrisL

Congrats to the Chiefs fans.  Great and exciting game!  I thoroughly enjoyed myself.   

Hated the commercials.  They were not funny at all.  

Superbowl halftime show - SUCKY.  Why do they have to do medleys anyways?  Why don't they just perform two whole songs?  I hate medleys.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Montrovant said:


> Nope, that was a good call. The ball crossed the plane just before he stepped out.


Not going to argue over it. That isn't what I saw.


----------



## ChrisL

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, that was a good call. The ball crossed the plane just before he stepped out.
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to argue over it. That isn't what I saw.
Click to expand...


The call was definitely questionable.  I have to go with the refs, because it was very hard to determine whether his foot went out of bounds before the ball crossed over into the end zone.  Tough call to make, IMO.  Could have gone either way.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

ChrisL said:


> The call was definitely questionable. I have to go with the refs, because it was very hard to determine whether his foot went out of bounds before the ball crossed over into the end zone. Tough call to make, IMO. Could have gone either way.


When it comes to big games and the NFL I believe in conspiracies. And I believe they always find a way to help the team with the marque star, who will be more valuable to the NFL long term.

Call me crazy. That's what I've seen over the years many times.


----------



## ChrisL

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The call was definitely questionable. I have to go with the refs, because it was very hard to determine whether his foot went out of bounds before the ball crossed over into the end zone. Tough call to make, IMO. Could have gone either way.
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to big games and the NFL I believe in conspiracies. And I believe they always find a way to help the team with the marque star, who will be more valuable to the NFL long term.
> 
> Call me crazy. That's what I've seen over the years many times.
Click to expand...


Well, I'm a Pats fan and I'm used to people saying this, and I'm not buying it!   

It is much more relaxing watching a game when your team isn't playing though.  It is just so darn stressful when your team is playing in the SB.


----------



## karpenter

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> _*49ers got robbed *_when Damien Williams was awarded a touchdown when he had clearly stepped out of bounds prior to the go ahead TD in the fourth quarter.
> It sucks to be an NFL fan. Your product is defective.


They Weren't Robbed
9r's Lost With-Out That TD
Remember
The Final Score Was 11pts
Not 3, Not 4....

9r's Were Held Scoreless After 20
So The Chiefs Still Win, Either Way


----------



## karpenter

ChrisL said:
			
		

> The call was definitely questionable.  I have to go with the refs, because it was very hard to determine whether his foot went out of bounds before the ball crossed over into the end zone.  Tough call to make, IMO.  Could have gone either way.


The Call Didn't Change The Outcome Of The Game
Chiefs Win Even With-Out The Touch-Down
9r's Were Down 4, And Needed A Touch-Down
They Didn't Make It


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Grampa Murked U said:


> Pick your poison!
> 
> I am going with Kansas City of course. By AT LEAST 7




SF was too worried about trying to push Jimmy G into legend status, so to satisfy the local SF community of xenophobes ---so they asked him to win the game with his arm and his intelligence.

Instead of letting the negro running back grind the ball down KC throat, for a victory.  It's truly amazing too.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

karpenter said:


> 9r's Were Held Scoreless After 20
> So The Chiefs Still Win, Either Way



Face it. 9r's beat themselves.

By refusing to run the ball/refusing to do what got them this far.   They were trying too hard to make a legend out of the scrub, Jimmy G, and so he lost the game for them.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9r's Were Held Scoreless After 20
> So The Chiefs Still Win, Either Way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face it. 9r's beat themselves.
> 
> By refusing to run the ball/refusing to do what got them this far.   They were trying too hard to make a legend out of the scrub, Jimmy G, and so he lost the game for them.
Click to expand...

When you are down by more than one score against a high scoring team it nullifies the run. Running the ball eats up the clock leaving you less time to surmount the deficit


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Grampa Murked U said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9r's Were Held Scoreless After 20
> So The Chiefs Still Win, Either Way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face it. 9r's beat themselves.
> 
> By refusing to run the ball/refusing to do what got them this far.   They were trying too hard to make a legend out of the scrub, Jimmy G, and so he lost the game for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are down by more than one score against a high scoring team it nullifies the run. Running the ball eats up the clock leaving you less time to surmount the deficit
Click to expand...



lol

Which game were you watching?

SF was winning 20-10 and Mahomes was playing terribly.  SF could've kept milking the clock the rest of the game. Letting Moster run it down their throat.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9r's Were Held Scoreless After 20
> So The Chiefs Still Win, Either Way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face it. 9r's beat themselves.
> 
> By refusing to run the ball/refusing to do what got them this far.   They were trying too hard to make a legend out of the scrub, Jimmy G, and so he lost the game for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are down by more than one score against a high scoring team it nullifies the run. Running the ball eats up the clock leaving you less time to surmount the deficit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Which game were you watching?
> 
> SF was winning 20-10 and Mahomes was playing terribly.  SF could've kept milking the clock the rest of the game. Letting Moster run it down their throat.
Click to expand...

I watched the game where the Chiefs scored 21 UNANSWERED points. Which technically could have been anyone of their last 4 games cause they do that every week.


----------



## karpenter

Grampa Murked U said:
			
		

> I watched the game where the Chiefs scored 21 UNANSWERED points. Which technically could have been anyone of their last 4 games _cause they do that every week_.


I'm Glad We Have A Chiefs
That Can Roar Past Insurmountable Deficits

But Do They Have To Give Me A Coronary
_Every Single Week ??
_
And 21 Unanswered Points
Is NOT SF 'Beating Themselves'


----------



## Fiero425

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9r's Were Held Scoreless After 20
> So The Chiefs Still Win, Either Way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face it. 9r's beat themselves.
> 
> By refusing to run the ball/refusing to do what got them this far.   They were trying too hard to make a legend out of the scrub, Jimmy G, and so he lost the game for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are down by more than one score against a high scoring team it nullifies the run. Running the ball eats up the clock leaving you less time to surmount the deficit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Which game were you watching?
> 
> SF was winning 20-10 and Mahomes was playing terribly.  SF could've kept milking the clock the rest of the game. Letting Moster run it down their throat.
Click to expand...


The game was SF's to take, but decision making went array! They were ripping thru the defense of KC's with plays that gained an extra 5 and 10 yards by just knocking the defender out of the way or running over them! I was concerned the inevitability of the Chiefs to win was in jeopardy, but that bomb to Hill changed it all! They woke up and took over in the last 5 min. of the game! The 49'r coach gave away another game! Clock management and play calling go out the window sometimes! This was not the most artistic game, but love the result!


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Grampa Murked U said:


> I watched the game where the Chiefs scored 21 UNANSWERED points. Which technically could have been anyone of their last 4 games cause they do that every week.



Oh, so you were watching the same game where the Chiefs scored 21 UNANSWERED points _*after*_ SF was up 20-10 then SF refused to, simply run the ball, which would have ate up the clock and left KC no time/no momentum to score 21 UNANSWERED points.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

karpenter said:


> We Have A Chiefs
> That Can Roar Past Insurmountable Deficits




Not really.  But you do have a Jimmy G ---who the Chiefs should send an honorary ring to. Yes. He helped the Chiefs win just as much as Mahomes did.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The call was definitely questionable. I have to go with the refs, because it was very hard to determine whether his foot went out of bounds before the ball crossed over into the end zone. Tough call to make, IMO. Could have gone either way.
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to big games and the NFL I believe in conspiracies. And I believe they always find a way to help the team with the marque star, who will be more valuable to the NFL long term.
> 
> Call me crazy. That's what I've seen over the years many times.
Click to expand...



you nailed it.

Take the Patriots/jaguars AFC game two years ago. Lets say those were two high school football teams playing each other in a small town where neither NOBODY had heard of either quarterback Blake Bortels or Tom Brady.

There is no way in hell the refs would have gone out of their way as they did to make sure the patriots won that game giving the patriots all the calls and none to the jaguars. same thing happened in the AFC game last year with the chiefs and pats. they always get the calls.

tom brady is a household name in the NFL. No NFL fans wants to see Blake Bortles,nobody s going to tune in to watch a superbowl with a no name quarterback like him. Its all about ratings and viewships.

same as last year,boston and LA are MUCH bigger markets than kansas city and new orleans,thats why the refs went out of their way in BOTH those games to make sure the Pats and the rams made it to the superbowl giving all the calls to the patriots as they always have every year in every playoff game and giving the rams the calls as well.

dont try and reason with her on that cause she will get angry and go into meltdown mode angry about hearing the truth.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9r's Were Held Scoreless After 20
> So The Chiefs Still Win, Either Way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face it. 9r's beat themselves.
> 
> By refusing to run the ball/refusing to do what got them this far.   They were trying too hard to make a legend out of the scrub, Jimmy G, and so he lost the game for them.
Click to expand...


people here are naive if they really think Shanahan was not doing what the NFL told him to do.  as i said way before the game began,it was obvious the NFL wanted the chiefs to win this superbowl.

Eric gets this and understand all this.

as i said before,i stopped watching these superbowls years ago,no fun when i always know who the winner is going to be beforehand as i always do and as i did with this recent superbowl same as always.


----------



## karpenter

LA RAM FAN said:
			
		

> when i always know who the winner is going to be beforehand as i always do and as i did with this recent superbowl same as always.


----------



## karpenter

LA RAM FAN said:
			
		

> people here are naive if they really think Shanahan was not doing what the NFL told him to do.




  

​


----------



## Montrovant

LA RAM FAN said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The call was definitely questionable. I have to go with the refs, because it was very hard to determine whether his foot went out of bounds before the ball crossed over into the end zone. Tough call to make, IMO. Could have gone either way.
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to big games and the NFL I believe in conspiracies. And I believe they always find a way to help the team with the marque star, who will be more valuable to the NFL long term.
> 
> Call me crazy. That's what I've seen over the years many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you nailed it.
> 
> Take the Patriots/jaguars AFC game two years ago. Lets say those were two high school football teams playing each other in a small town where neither NOBODY had heard of either quarterback Blake Bortels or Tom Brady.
> 
> There is no way in hell the refs would have gone out of their way as they did to make sure the patriots won that game giving the patriots all the calls and none to the jaguars. same thing happened in the AFC game last year with the chiefs and pats. they always get the calls.
> 
> tom brady is a household name in the NFL. No NFL fans wants to see Blake Bortles,nobody s going to tune in to watch a superbowl with a no name quarterback like him. Its all about ratings and viewships.
> 
> same as last year,boston and LA are MUCH bigger markets than kansas city and new orleans,thats why the refs went out of their way in BOTH those games to make sure the Pats and the rams made it to the superbowl giving all the calls to the patriots as they always have every year in every playoff game and giving the rams the calls as well.
> 
> dont try and reason with her on that cause she will get angry and go into meltdown mode angry about hearing the truth.LOL
Click to expand...


Wait, the NFL made sure KC didn't make it into the Super Bowl last year, and then let them win it this year?


----------



## Fiero425

Montrovant said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The call was definitely questionable. I have to go with the refs, because it was very hard to determine whether his foot went out of bounds before the ball crossed over into the end zone. Tough call to make, IMO. Could have gone either way.
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to big games and the NFL I believe in conspiracies. And I believe they always find a way to help the team with the marque star, who will be more valuable to the NFL long term.
> 
> Call me crazy. That's what I've seen over the years many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you nailed it.
> 
> Take the Patriots/jaguars AFC game two years ago. Lets say those were two high school football teams playing each other in a small town where neither NOBODY had heard of either quarterback Blake Bortels or Tom Brady.
> 
> There is no way in hell the refs would have gone out of their way as they did to make sure the patriots won that game giving the patriots all the calls and none to the jaguars. same thing happened in the AFC game last year with the chiefs and pats. they always get the calls.
> 
> tom brady is a household name in the NFL. No NFL fans wants to see Blake Bortles,nobody s going to tune in to watch a superbowl with a no name quarterback like him. Its all about ratings and viewships.
> 
> same as last year,boston and LA are MUCH bigger markets than kansas city and new orleans,thats why the refs went out of their way in BOTH those games to make sure the Pats and the rams made it to the superbowl giving all the calls to the patriots as they always have every year in every playoff game and giving the rams the calls as well.
> 
> dont try and reason with her on that cause she will get angry and go into meltdown mode angry about hearing the truth.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, the NFL made sure KC didn't make it into the Super Bowl last year, and then let them win it this year?
Click to expand...


I must be a conspiracy nut because I do believe the leagues decide these things! Nothing was more shady than that 2002 NBA West Conf. series between the Lakers and Kings! Stein and the rest wanted the Lakers in that final even if they had to cheat to do it! It was shameful and the officiating was criminal! Football playoff games are just as easy to fix; look at that 2018 Conf. game with a blatant PI call not acknowledged because they didn't want The Saints in the SB! The Rams were the next big thing with their QB and running attack! Do we need to say anything about Baseball that hasn't been said on both sides; players being the bigger cheats after seeing what happened in Houston! I used to be a serious sports fan, but they make it hard with the money, egos, and bad ownership! The Knicks should be just taken away from that prick, Dolan for serial malfeasance throwing good money after bad! End RANT!


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

karpenter said:


> The Call Didn't Change The Outcome Of The Game
> Chiefs Win Even With-Out The Touch-Down
> 9r's Were Down 4, And Needed A Touch-Down
> They Didn't Make It


You don't seem to understand that taking that touchdown away would change the whole dynamic of the game.
The game would spin off in a whole new direction and maybe the 49ers would still lose but it is specious to claim
the Super Bowl would end exactly as it did minus that one very questionable touchdown.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Montrovant said:


> Wait, the NFL made sure KC didn't make it into the Super Bowl last year, and then let them win it this year?


I don't know about last year but I know this year the match up was one team with an exciting superstar bringing glory to the NFL for the next decade and the other team, an excellent squad but not nearly the draw the Chiefs are.

The same way the NFL threw in with the media's favorite team, from the eastern corridor with a poster boy qb (Pats) over a strong defensive team (Seahawks) with zero national appeal.
The similarities are hard to ignore.


----------



## Montrovant

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, the NFL made sure KC didn't make it into the Super Bowl last year, and then let them win it this year?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about last year but I know this year the match up was one team with an exciting superstar bringing glory to the NFL for the next decade and the other team, an excellent squad but not nearly the draw the Chiefs are.
> 
> The same way the NFL threw in with the media's favorite team, from the eastern corridor with a poster boy qb (Pats) over a strong defensive team (Seahawks) with zero national appeal.
> The similarities are hard to ignore.
Click to expand...


Except that KC had the same exciting superstar last year...


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Montrovant said:


> Except that KC had the same exciting superstar last year...


Except that Tom Brady and New England was in the Super Bowl last year.


----------



## Montrovant

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that KC had the same exciting superstar last year...
> 
> 
> 
> Except that Tom Brady and New England was in the Super Bowl last year.
Click to expand...


I am aware.  However, if the idea is that the NFL decides who goes to the SB, and they sent KC this year because they have an exciting superstar, they had the same superstar last year.  And Tom Brady played this year, so the NFL could have sent the Pats again.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Montrovant said:


> I am aware. However, if *the idea is that the NFL decides who goes to the SB,* and they sent KC this year because they have an exciting superstar, they had the same superstar last year. And Tom Brady played this year, so the NFL could have sent the Pats again.


That's your claim, or what you think is my claim. It isn't!

The NFL isn't in the pro wrestling business and they can't control who plays in the big game to that degree.

But when the teams are at the Super Bowl and the game comes down to one or two close plays the refs invariably find a way to give the team Roger Godell and his henchmen would prefer to see win the close calls.

Exhibit A, Damien Williams of Kansas City clearly steps out of bounds before crossing the goal line.


----------



## Rambunctious

Grampa Murked U said:


> Pick your poison!
> 
> I am going with Kansas City of course. By AT LEAST 7


I almost forgot...congratulations on your team winning Gramps.....


----------



## Montrovant

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am aware. However, if *the idea is that the NFL decides who goes to the SB,* and they sent KC this year because they have an exciting superstar, they had the same superstar last year. And Tom Brady played this year, so the NFL could have sent the Pats again.
> 
> 
> 
> That's your claim, or what you think is my claim. It isn't!
> 
> The NFL isn't in the pro wrestling business and they can't control who plays in the big game to that degree.
> 
> But when the teams are at the Super Bowl and the game comes down to one or two close plays the refs invariably find a way to give the team Roger Godell and his henchmen would prefer to see win the close calls.
> 
> Exhibit A, Damien Williams of Kansas City clearly steps out of bounds before crossing the goal line.
Click to expand...


The post of mine you first responded to was about the NFL deciding which teams play in the SB.  The way you responded made it seem as if you agreed that that is what happens.  Sorry if I misread your intent.

As far as your Exhibit A goes, in that picture the ball has crossed the plane of the goal line.  Touchdown.  I'm not sure what you're trying to show.  Yes, his foot is out of bounds.  However, the ball is in the end zone at the same time.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Montrovant said:


> As far as your Exhibit A goes, in that picture the ball has crossed the plane of the goal line. Touchdown. I'm not sure what you're trying to show. Yes, his foot is out of bounds. However, the ball is in the end zone at the same time.


That is not at all clear. If the foot is out where the ball is is irrelevant.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The call was definitely questionable. I have to go with the refs, because it was very hard to determine whether his foot went out of bounds before the ball crossed over into the end zone. Tough call to make, IMO. Could have gone either way.
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to big games and the NFL I believe in conspiracies. And I believe they always find a way to help the team with the marque star, who will be more valuable to the NFL long term.
> 
> Call me crazy. That's what I've seen over the years many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you nailed it.
> 
> Take the Patriots/jaguars AFC game two years ago. Lets say those were two high school football teams playing each other in a small town where neither NOBODY had heard of either quarterback Blake Bortels or Tom Brady.
> 
> There is no way in hell the refs would have gone out of their way as they did to make sure the patriots won that game giving the patriots all the calls and none to the jaguars. same thing happened in the AFC game last year with the chiefs and pats. they always get the calls.
> 
> tom brady is a household name in the NFL. No NFL fans wants to see Blake Bortles,nobody s going to tune in to watch a superbowl with a no name quarterback like him. Its all about ratings and viewships.
> 
> same as last year,boston and LA are MUCH bigger markets than kansas city and new orleans,thats why the refs went out of their way in BOTH those games to make sure the Pats and the rams made it to the superbowl giving all the calls to the patriots as they always have every year in every playoff game and giving the rams the calls as well.
> 
> dont try and reason with her on that cause she will get angry and go into meltdown mode angry about hearing the truth.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, the NFL made sure KC didn't make it into the Super Bowl last year, and then let them win it this year?
Click to expand...


uh YEAH, Uh use some logic and common sense.The 50th anniveray since the chiefs were in their first superbowl and of course they did not want them in last year its the cheatriots dude and it was not the 50th anniversary for them yet.

I am aware. However, if the idea is that the NFL decides who goes to the SB, and they sent KC this year because they have an exciting superstar, they had the same superstar last year. And Tom Brady played this year, so the NFL could have sent the Pats again.

Did not want them in this time since again,it was the FIFTY anniversary of the first superbowl the chiefs were in. being the fifth anniversary and all, what better team for the NFL to have in it  than the chiefs ESPECIALLY since former Chiefs owner and chiefs founder was none other than Lamar Hunt. what better way to pay homeage to the Hunt family?

the coincidences are just too bizarre that they dont become coincidences anymore when you do research on it. Its only the COINCIDENCE theorists such as yourself who cant put two and two together that its as much a dog and pony show as elections are and on par with pro wrestling as being fake.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that KC had the same exciting superstar last year...
> 
> 
> 
> Except that Tom Brady and New England was in the Super Bowl last year.
Click to expand...


that AND  as i said,it was NOT the 50th anniversary yet.they did not want them there  till then.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am aware. However, if *the idea is that the NFL decides who goes to the SB,* and they sent KC this year because they have an exciting superstar, they had the same superstar last year. And Tom Brady played this year, so the NFL could have sent the Pats again.
> 
> 
> 
> That's your claim, or what you think is my claim. It isn't!
> 
> The NFL isn't in the pro wrestling business and they can't control who plays in the big game to that degree.
> 
> But when the teams are at the Super Bowl and the game comes down to one or two close plays the refs invariably find a way to give the team Roger Godell and his henchmen would prefer to see win the close calls.
> 
> Exhibit A, Damien Williams of Kansas City clearly steps out of bounds before crossing the goal line.
Click to expand...


yep Godell is EASILY the worst NFL commissioner ever,the most corrupt hands down. under goddel,the days of blowout superbowls are overwith.If you check back to all the superbowls that have been played since Godell became commissioner,there is like only one superbowl,the seahawks and broncos one,where the game was a blowout.all the others have come close and down to the wire just like he wants them to be since he knows fans will lose interest and tune in to something else  if the game is a blowout. these games are a  joke now.


----------



## Montrovant

LA RAM FAN said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The call was definitely questionable. I have to go with the refs, because it was very hard to determine whether his foot went out of bounds before the ball crossed over into the end zone. Tough call to make, IMO. Could have gone either way.
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to big games and the NFL I believe in conspiracies. And I believe they always find a way to help the team with the marque star, who will be more valuable to the NFL long term.
> 
> Call me crazy. That's what I've seen over the years many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you nailed it.
> 
> Take the Patriots/jaguars AFC game two years ago. Lets say those were two high school football teams playing each other in a small town where neither NOBODY had heard of either quarterback Blake Bortels or Tom Brady.
> 
> There is no way in hell the refs would have gone out of their way as they did to make sure the patriots won that game giving the patriots all the calls and none to the jaguars. same thing happened in the AFC game last year with the chiefs and pats. they always get the calls.
> 
> tom brady is a household name in the NFL. No NFL fans wants to see Blake Bortles,nobody s going to tune in to watch a superbowl with a no name quarterback like him. Its all about ratings and viewships.
> 
> same as last year,boston and LA are MUCH bigger markets than kansas city and new orleans,thats why the refs went out of their way in BOTH those games to make sure the Pats and the rams made it to the superbowl giving all the calls to the patriots as they always have every year in every playoff game and giving the rams the calls as well.
> 
> dont try and reason with her on that cause she will get angry and go into meltdown mode angry about hearing the truth.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, the NFL made sure KC didn't make it into the Super Bowl last year, and then let them win it this year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh YEAH, Uh use some logic and common sense.The 50th anniveray since the chiefs were in their first superbowl and of course they did not want them in last year its the cheatriots dude and it was not the 50th anniversary for them yet.
> 
> I am aware. However, if the idea is that the NFL decides who goes to the SB, and they sent KC this year because they have an exciting superstar, they had the same superstar last year. And Tom Brady played this year, so the NFL could have sent the Pats again.
> 
> Did not want them in this time since again,it was the FIFTY anniversary of the first superbowl the chiefs were in. being the fifth anniversary and all, what better team for the NFL to have in it  than the chiefs ESPECIALLY since former Chiefs owner and chiefs founder was none other than Lamar Hunt. what better way to pay homeage to the Hunt family?
> 
> the coincidences are just too bizarre that they dont become coincidences anymore when you do research on it. Its only the COINCIDENCE theorists such as yourself who cant put two and two together that its as much a dog and pony show as elections are and on par with pro wrestling as being fake.
Click to expand...


The Chiefs were in Super Bowl 1.

You see bizarre coincidence in all sorts of things.


----------



## Fiero425

LA RAM FAN said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am aware. However, if *the idea is that the NFL decides who goes to the SB,* and they sent KC this year because they have an exciting superstar, they had the same superstar last year. And Tom Brady played this year, so the NFL could have sent the Pats again.
> 
> 
> 
> That's your claim, or what you think is my claim. It isn't!
> 
> The NFL isn't in the pro wrestling business and they can't control who plays in the big game to that degree.
> 
> But when the teams are at the Super Bowl and the game comes down to one or two close plays the refs invariably find a way to give the team Roger Godell and his henchmen would prefer to see win the close calls.
> 
> Exhibit A, Damien Williams of Kansas City clearly steps out of bounds before crossing the goal line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep Godell is EASILY the worst NFL commissioner ever,the most corrupt hands down. under goddel,the days of blowout superbowls are overwith.If you check back to all the superbowls that have been played since Godell became commissioner,there is like only one superbowl,the seahawks and broncos one,where the game was a blowout.all the others have come close and down to the wire just like he wants them to be since he knows fans will lose interest and tune in to something else  if the game is a blowout. these games are a  joke now.
Click to expand...


Was it Goodell who ran to the basement a few years ago to turn out the lights of a near blowout with Baltimore over SF? The Harbaugh Bowl probably was going to be over by the 3rd quarter but for a blackout that lasted over half an hour! That gave Jim time to talk his team up and for the Ravens to cool off! That was shady AF!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Fiero425 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am aware. However, if *the idea is that the NFL decides who goes to the SB,* and they sent KC this year because they have an exciting superstar, they had the same superstar last year. And Tom Brady played this year, so the NFL could have sent the Pats again.
> 
> 
> 
> That's your claim, or what you think is my claim. It isn't!
> 
> The NFL isn't in the pro wrestling business and they can't control who plays in the big game to that degree.
> 
> But when the teams are at the Super Bowl and the game comes down to one or two close plays the refs invariably find a way to give the team Roger Godell and his henchmen would prefer to see win the close calls.
> 
> Exhibit A, Damien Williams of Kansas City clearly steps out of bounds before crossing the goal line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep Godell is EASILY the worst NFL commissioner ever,the most corrupt hands down. under goddel,the days of blowout superbowls are overwith.If you check back to all the superbowls that have been played since Godell became commissioner,there is like only one superbowl,the seahawks and broncos one,where the game was a blowout.all the others have come close and down to the wire just like he wants them to be since he knows fans will lose interest and tune in to something else  if the game is a blowout. these games are a  joke now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was it Goodell who ran to the basement a few years ago to turn out the lights of a near blowout with Baltimore over SF? The Harbaugh Bowl probably was going to be over by the 3rd quarter but for a blackout that lasted over half an hour! That gave Jim time to talk his team up and for the Ravens to cool off! That was shady AF!
Click to expand...


yeah that one was way too coincidental as well.


----------



## Unkotare

The conspiracy nuts just can’t seem to stay in the conspiracy forum.


----------



## Fiero425

Unkotare said:


> The conspiracy nuts just can’t seem to stay in the conspiracy forum.



Well most conspiracies are going on in Trump's empty head! Everything and everyone is against him right? He really should find a doctor to deal with his sense of victimhood; not exactly the only rich a-hole who feels he's entitled to "everything!" Fk. him and his screwball supporters! It'll be a real wonder of our Constitution and resilient resolve to recover from such a corrupt admin.!


----------



## Unkotare

Someone hasn’t been paying attention.


----------



## CWayne

Grampa Murked U said:


> View attachment 301365
> View attachment 301366
> 
> Avatar bet images for those interested


Okay, bro.  I'm calling March 2nd as the end of the bet. 

March 3rd, I'm changing it to something beautiful.


lol


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

CWayne said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 301365
> View attachment 301366
> 
> Avatar bet images for those interested
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, bro.  I'm calling March 2nd as the end of the bet.
> 
> March 3rd, I'm changing it to something beautiful.
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

Change anytime lol.

I was down for a week. Anything else is just punitive and pointless.


----------



## CWayne

Grampa Murked U said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 301365
> View attachment 301366
> 
> Avatar bet images for those interested
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, bro.  I'm calling March 2nd as the end of the bet.
> 
> March 3rd, I'm changing it to something beautiful.
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Change anytime lol.
> 
> I was down for a week. Anything else is just punitive and pointless.
Click to expand...

Hey, a bet is a bet.  1 month.  I'll see it out.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

CWayne said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 301365
> View attachment 301366
> 
> Avatar bet images for those interested
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, bro.  I'm calling March 2nd as the end of the bet.
> 
> March 3rd, I'm changing it to something beautiful.
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Change anytime lol.
> 
> I was down for a week. Anything else is just punitive and pointless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, a bet is a bet.  1 month.  I'll see it out.
Click to expand...

Was that the bet? Far as I know I was the only one in on the bet with the Chiefs as Victor's. 

Do what you want. Won't impact me in any way.

Besides its baseball season now!

Go Royals lol


----------



## CWayne

Grampa Murked U said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 301365
> View attachment 301366
> 
> Avatar bet images for those interested
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, bro.  I'm calling March 2nd as the end of the bet.
> 
> March 3rd, I'm changing it to something beautiful.
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Change anytime lol.
> 
> I was down for a week. Anything else is just punitive and pointless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, a bet is a bet.  1 month.  I'll see it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that the bet? Far as I know I was the only one in on the bet with the Chiefs as Victor's.
> 
> Do what you want. Won't impact me in any way.
> 
> Besides its baseball season now!
> 
> Go Royals lol
Click to expand...

I don't want anything per se.  The bet was to display the other team logo in the avi for a month.

I just didn't want you to come at Me with a, "you didn't do the entire month" thing. 

LOL.

Now that I see it isn't a big deal, I won't fret it.  But I WILL stick to the march 2 thing.

My word means something to Me.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

CWayne said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 301365
> View attachment 301366
> 
> Avatar bet images for those interested
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, bro.  I'm calling March 2nd as the end of the bet.
> 
> March 3rd, I'm changing it to something beautiful.
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Change anytime lol.
> 
> I was down for a week. Anything else is just punitive and pointless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, a bet is a bet.  1 month.  I'll see it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that the bet? Far as I know I was the only one in on the bet with the Chiefs as Victor's.
> 
> Do what you want. Won't impact me in any way.
> 
> Besides its baseball season now!
> 
> Go Royals lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want anything per se.  The bet was to display the other team logo in the avi for a month.
> 
> I just didn't want you to come at Me with a, "you didn't do the entire month" thing.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Now that I see it isn't a big deal, I won't fret it.  But I WILL stick to the march 2 thing.
> 
> My word means something to Me.
Click to expand...

Okie Dokie

Your call lol

For me it was just about the excitement of the game.


----------



## CWayne

Grampa Murked U said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, bro.  I'm calling March 2nd as the end of the bet.
> 
> March 3rd, I'm changing it to something beautiful.
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Change anytime lol.
> 
> I was down for a week. Anything else is just punitive and pointless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, a bet is a bet.  1 month.  I'll see it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that the bet? Far as I know I was the only one in on the bet with the Chiefs as Victor's.
> 
> Do what you want. Won't impact me in any way.
> 
> Besides its baseball season now!
> 
> Go Royals lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want anything per se.  The bet was to display the other team logo in the avi for a month.
> 
> I just didn't want you to come at Me with a, "you didn't do the entire month" thing.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Now that I see it isn't a big deal, I won't fret it.  But I WILL stick to the march 2 thing.
> 
> My word means something to Me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okie Dokie
> 
> Your call lol
> 
> For me it was just about the excitement of the game.
Click to expand...


LOL.  For Me, it ended up being about the chock.  lol

Have a good night.


----------

